# Was fahrt ihr für Bikes im Westerwald in der Eifel und in Koblenz?



## Harris_Hawk (28. August 2006)

Hi,

was fahrt ihr in Koblenz? Was fahrt ihr im Westerwald oder in der Eifel?
Zeigt her eure Bikes...!!!
Ich mach dann mal den Anfang...


----------



## Schlammcatcher (28. August 2006)

Puuuuh, da kann ich net mithalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AdmiralHoffmann (28. August 2006)

Ja also hier is mal meins.... hoffe das noch en paar andere bikes kommen.... Hawks bike is geil...... würde mich über posts  freuen^^


----------



## Harris_Hawk (28. August 2006)

a


----------



## Neo919999 (28. August 2006)

Ich fahre ein Specialized Stumpjumper Disc 06 in Schwarz und mit zur zeit dran es etwas leichter zu machen. Was macht ihr an euren Bikes um etwas Gewicht zu sparen? Bild kommt bald ;-)


----------



## Crazy Creek (28. August 2006)




----------



## Harris_Hawk (28. August 2006)

Mit ner guten Gabel kann man einiges Sparen^^
Crazy-Creek hatte sich für sein Bergamont ne Marzocchi Luftgabel gehört, und damit verdammt viel Gewicht eingespart...


----------



## Neo919999 (28. August 2006)

Die Fox ist aber kein 2006 Modell die hat noch keine befestigung für die Bremsleitung wie die neuen oder sehe ich das falsch? Hat sich am Gewicht was verändert zwischen 2005 und jetzt?


----------



## Harris_Hawk (28. August 2006)

Ja, der Preis, aber im Ernst, wenn man unbedingt Gewicht sparen möchte, dann kann man sich auch ne sid holen, dann leidet halt die Funktion ein wenig finde ich, oder ganz exklusiv, ne German :a:


----------



## Crazy Creek (28. August 2006)

Ich würd mir ne Pace RC39XC kaufen, die wiegt genausoviel wie ne SID bietet allerdings noch ca. 2 cm mehr Federweg und kostet viel weniger, allerdings ist sie nicht die aller steifeste Gabel.


----------



## Neo919999 (28. August 2006)

Wenn man die German a sieht will man kaum glauben das diese Gabel leichter ist als die Fox F90RL. Wo bekomme ich denn am besten schöne und leichte Schrauben aller Art für mein Bike her? Welche sind denn da hochwertig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (28. August 2006)

Also ich finde die Kilo sieht schon extrem leicht aus, nur leider wippt das Ding ja wie ne Schaukel! Leichte Titanschrauben von Syntace gibt es bei www.bike-x-perts.com für nur 3,20 Euro.  Die sind auch mindestens so stabil wie normale 8.8 Aluschrauben.


----------



## sebot.rlp (28. August 2006)

Hier mein Canyon XC8


----------



## privy (28. August 2006)

aus dem gewicht mach ich mir kein problem, schätze das mein bike 15-16 kilo hat und komm den berg langsam aber trotzdem hoch. geht doch um den spass beim radfahren oder seit ihr alle semiprofis?

privy


----------



## deerk (28. August 2006)

touren gerääät 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=251278


----------



## Harris_Hawk (28. August 2006)

So sieht man`s besser^^ 





Irgendwie fahrt ihr alle verdammt geile bikes!!!
P.S.: Was ist das für ein Rahmen? Ohne Ende coool!


----------



## deerk (28. August 2006)

danke ich hab das bis heute nicht gerafft wie ich so grosse fotos poste 

das ist ein Bergamont Big Air


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (29. August 2006)

Ich auch nicht, vielleivht kann´s mir aber mal jemand verraten !?!

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/286538/cat/500/ppuser/2739


----------



## Harris_Hawk (29. August 2006)

Ok, für alle die große Fotos posten wollen ihr müsst zuerst einmal ein Foto, z.B. in euer Benutzeralbum, hochladen. Dann geht ihr normalerweise mit der rechten Maustaste auf das Bild (wenns groß angezeigt wird) und lasst euch die Eigenschaften Anzeigen. Dann kopiert ihr die Addresse des Bildes  die euch in den Eigenschaften angezeigt werden in den Befehl eures Nachrichtenfensters unter "Grafik einfügen" (das ist son Berg mit ner Sonne)...dann dürfte dort so etwas stehen wie:

*



* dortdrin müsste dann die Addresse des Bildes stehen. So, dann nur noch auf Antworten klicken, und schon wird euer Bild in Groß angezeigt...


----------



## deerk (29. August 2006)

ahhh ha dann weiss ich das jetzt auch 

und weils so ein spass macht so sa es vorher aus


----------



## >Helge< (29. August 2006)

So jetzt ich auch noch mal, schöneres Bild folgt noch!


----------



## Crazy Creek (29. August 2006)

Die Bergamont Evolve modelle für freeride und downhill werden ja jetzt durch andere ersetzt ...schade eigendlich ...der evolve ist so ein schöner alroundrahmen


----------



## Pedalritter (30. August 2006)

das mußte ich jetzt auch mal probieren


----------



## Coolhead (30. August 2006)

Hej,
mit dem fahr ich rum, wenn ich mal wieder im WW bin.
http://si6.mtb-news.de/f
:daumen:


----------



## Coolhead (30. August 2006)

auf ein neues





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## MTBSören (30. August 2006)

Hey bin neu hier im Forum und hätte mal die Frage was ihr hier von Giant halltet, ich rüste mich gerade erst auf und könnte günstig ein hardtail beckommen


----------



## >Helge< (1. September 2006)

So, hier mal ein schöneres von heute  !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (1. September 2006)

hat ma style!


----------



## Harris_Hawk (1. September 2006)

Uhhh, sehr geil!!! *träum*


----------



## chris_f (2. September 2006)

>Helge< schrieb:
			
		

> So, hier mal ein schöneres von heute  !



Da is ja gar kein Dreck dran. Hast Du es in ner Tüte dahin getragen?


----------



## Single-Trail (2. September 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Da is ja gar kein Dreck dran. Hast Du es in ner Tüte dahin getragen?




wer sich so ein schickes Bike leistet hat so nen Trail im Garten  

ne echt schickes Teil... der Rahmen gefällt mir ganz gut 


@ Rockyalex:

hey alex wie gehts denn so? poste doch mal dein Kinesis HT und das Stahlbike... das nicolai kenn ich ja schon ;-)


----------



## >Helge< (2. September 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Da is ja gar kein Dreck dran. Hast Du es in ner Tüte dahin getragen?




Nee, da ist schon Dreck dran  , den sieht man auf dem Foto allerdings nicht so  ! 
War auch zum Anfang der Tour und es war gestern im Koblenzer Stadtwald zum größten Teil auch nicht sonderlich naß!


----------



## Ronon Dex (2. September 2006)

mein bike


----------



## Harris_Hawk (2. September 2006)

Na Jan-Torben, hast dir aber schöne Parts gekauft, ich muss schon sagen. Nit schlecht  

Biste schon gefahren?


----------



## Harris_Hawk (3. September 2006)

Hab isch vergessen, apropos Tails *GG*   











 Das macht spaß...


----------



## >Helge< (3. September 2006)

Traumhaft!  

Leider ist bei uns dieses Jahr nichts aus Porte-du-Soleil geworden, da scheint es auch feine Trails zu geben!
...aber für nächstes Jahr steht´s schon auf dem Programm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harris_Hawk (3. September 2006)

Hi, wolltest du denn mit dem Lift fahren? Kennen zwar sehr wenige ist aber daher
ein Geheimtipp. Die Fotos sind aus der Gipfelregion vom Tannheimer Tal, hierher verirren sich im August so gut wie keine Wanderer, ab und zu trifft man Pfadfinder...
Es gibt dort auch ein bis zwei Lifte, wenn es denn sein muss, aber die Wege hoch sind gut fahrbar, runter gibt es welche, die sind für dein Bike genau das richtige 
Also, überlegs dir mal, is auch nich ganz so voll wie in Porte du Soleil^^

Na ja, egal wohin ihr fahrt, have fun!!!


----------



## paddiee (3. September 2006)

hallo an alle^^

also ich fahre ein stevens s8 elite ^^
ist aber kaum noch was original dran..bis auf die manitou r7 und der rahmen..habe jetzt komplette xtr-gruppe mit v-brakes....um gewicht zu sparen kann man, wie ichs gemacht, carbon-sattelstütze und -lenker  in ebay kaufen 
das wärs ...ist halt ein cc- racebike.

bilder folgen noch, ende nächster woch leider erst ^^


gruß paddiee


----------



## HoMeR® (3. September 2006)

hm, ich bin nicht unbedingt ein guter cc-ler aber mein dh bike.


----------



## chris_f (4. September 2006)

Hey HoMeR®, Dein Wägelchen is mir neulich vorm Praktiker aufgefallen. Mit dem Specialized-Aufkleber, das blinkt einen ja förmlich an  

Habe den Wagen in silber, sehr praktisch zum Biketransport.


----------



## chris_f (4. September 2006)

Hier ist nun mein bescheidenes Rädchen:


----------



## Crazy Creek (4. September 2006)

schick schick...vom borens ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirt_rider (4. September 2006)

Hier ist mein Bike.

Bin eigentlich recht viel in der Eifel unterwegs. 
Komme ja schließlich auch von dort. ;-)





Ach ja das ist mein Bike, wenn ich mal auf Straße fahren will.


----------



## chris_f (4. September 2006)

Crazy Creek schrieb:
			
		

> schick schick...vom borens ?



Nein, warum? Mal gucken.... What the F*ck.... Okay, ich weiß warum. Es sieht in der Tat sehr ähnlich aus. 
Aber es ist ein Selbstbau, das Ergebnis meines Aldi-Projektes. Fragestellung war: Was muss man an einem Aldi tun, damit man es ernsthaft benutzen kann. Ergebnis: Nahezu alles tauschen. 

Vor ein paar Monaten sah es noch so aus:





Vom Aldi übrig sind noch:
- Shifter SRAM Rocket, sind nunmal gute Teile
- Laufräder komplett (Grünert Dynamic Felgen, Quando Naben), laufen & halten wunderbar
- Schaltwerk Deore LX & Kassette SRAM irgendwas
- Kette SRAM PC59
- Umwerfer Suntour FD-XCR504, switcht 1a
- Innenlager FAG, solange bis verschlissen
- Steuersatz Neco, auch noch jut
- Kurbel Shimao Deore FCM440

Sonst wurde alles getauscht. Nun ist es ein brauchbares Rad.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (4. September 2006)

War das bike oben nicht ein Hardtail? Ach egal, mit viel Vorstellungskraft geht alles!


----------



## chris_f (4. September 2006)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:
			
		

> War das bike oben nicht ein Hardtail? Ach egal, mit viel Vorstellungskraft geht alles!



Ich sag ja: es wurde ALLES getauscht, bis auf die o.g. Komponenten. Du hast schon richtig gesehen.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (4. September 2006)

Ok, na ja, ok, hab den Rahmen übersehen, apropos Rahmen, sehr stylish  

Welche Marke?


----------



## chris_f (4. September 2006)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, na ja, ok, hab den Rahmen übersehen, apropos Rahmen, sehr stylish
> 
> Welche Marke?



Der Rahmen nennt sich Kinesis "Standard". Dieser hier: http://www.cycle-concept.de/frames/heattreated.htm


----------



## HoMeR® (5. September 2006)

gibt es denn keine dh-ler oder freerider in pfalz so mit schön springe un sö?


----------



## karmakiller (5. September 2006)

@chris_f:
welche Pedale sind das an deinem Hardtail ? 
schickes Bike, schön schlicht in schwarz


----------



## chris_f (5. September 2006)

karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> @chris_f:
> welche Pedale sind das an deinem Hardtail ?
> schickes Bike, schön schlicht in schwarz



Bei den Pedalen handelt es sich um CMP "Expert": http://www.poison-bike.de/shopart/A_14000044.htm
Habe noch Riemenpedale für die gemütliche Tour. Fürs Gelände (speziell Stellen, bei denen ich noch nicht so firm bin) habe ich die CMP geholt, da ich von denen ratzfatz runter bin und trotzdem einen 1a Halt habe. Die Pins beißen sich förmlich in der Sohle fest. 

Das Mattschwarz harmoniert auch schön mit den Anbauteilen. Schwarz ist meine Lieblingsfarbe. Rad, Helm, Klamotten, alles schwarz...


----------



## Waschbaer (5. September 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Fragestellung war: Was muss man an einem Aldi tun, damit man es ernsthaft benutzen kann.



War die Fragestellung nicht eher: Was kann man von einem Aldi-Rad behalten, damit man das neue Bike benutzen kann?

Trotzdem: Schönes Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gierwolf (5. September 2006)

Moin,also das is mein Stuhl....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## chris_f (5. September 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> War die Fragestellung nicht eher: Was kann man von einem Aldi-Rad behalten, damit man das neue Bike benutzen kann?



Ja, das würde ich dann ins Fazit schreiben. "Kaufen Sie sich einen Radbausatz, und verwenden Sie folgende Teile weiter..."

Man hätte auch den Rahmen behalten können. Durch einen anständigen Dämpfer (auch mit Lockout) konnte ich die Nachteile der Antriebsschwinge in den üblichen Fahrsituationen weitestgehend ausräumen. Jedoch war der Rahmen zu klein, ich bekam Rückenschmerzen. Dann sprach der dauernd mit mir "knirsch-knarz", und der Hinterbau war krumm, so dass die Räder nicht in einer Linie liefen. Das Gewicht wäre nich sooo tragisch gewesen. 
Die Sattelstütze war auch in Ordnung, jedenfalls besser als das jetzige Ritchey-Teil, welches dauernd nach hinten ratscht (werd ich gleich mal reklamieren), hatte aber einen anderen Durchmesser. Der Vorbau war mit dem neuen Rahmen zu lang, mit einem geraden Lenker komme ich besser zurecht, als mit dem geschwungenen Rise-Teil. Bei den Griffen wollte ich einfach mal andere probieren, und die originalen BarEnds nahmen mir mit der 2cm breiten Schelle zuviel Platz weg. Das diese Teile nochmal leichter sind, ist nur ein Bonus. Man hätte sie auch weiter verwenden können. Wirklich indiskutabel waren an dem Aldi-Rad die Bremsen und die Gabel, das ging gar nich.


----------



## Waschbaer (5. September 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Die Sattelstütze war auch in Ordnung, jedenfalls besser als das jetzige Ritchey-Teil, welches dauernd nach hinten ratscht (werd ich gleich mal reklamieren)...




Das ist bei allen Ritchey-Comp-Sattelstützen so. Bei mir hat da nur brutalst (bis kurz bevor die Schraube reisst  ) anknallen geholfen.


----------



## chris_f (5. September 2006)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist bei allen Ritchey-Comp-Sattelstützen so. Bei mir hat da nur brutalst (bis kurz bevor die Schraube reisst  ) anknallen geholfen.


Hab ich schon gelesen. Bin damit nicht einverstanden, wenn ein Teil ******* ist, soll man es nicht verkaufen. Eine Einschraubenklemme ist keine Ausrede dafür. Die Kalloy hat auch nur eine Schraube, ist aber besser konstruiert, und hält.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (5. September 2006)

@ Gierwolf, sehr geiles Bike, aber ich wunder mich bei den fetten bikes wo ihr die in der Umgebung fahrt? In Boppard im Bikepark? Ok, unabhängig vom Bikepark, wo fahrt ihr so Federwegsmonster?


----------



## PelzPilz (5. September 2006)

chris_f schrieb:
			
		

> Bei den Pedalen handelt es sich um CMP "Expert": http://www.poison-bike.de/shopart/A_14000044.htm
> Habe noch Riemenpedale für die gemütliche Tour. Fürs Gelände (speziell Stellen, bei denen ich noch nicht so firm bin) habe ich die CMP geholt, da ich von denen ratzfatz runter bin und trotzdem einen 1a Halt habe. Die Pins beißen sich förmlich in der Sohle fest.
> 
> Das Mattschwarz harmoniert auch schön mit den Anbauteilen. Schwarz ist meine Lieblingsfarbe. Rad, Helm, Klamotten, alles schwarz...



  mit welchen Schuhen fährst du ? Plattformpedalfahrer sieht man ja nicht so häufig  
ich fahre momentan noch mit Standardbärentatzen, will mir aber demnächst Plattformpedale kaufen


----------



## chris_f (5. September 2006)

PelzPilz schrieb:
			
		

> mit welchen Schuhen fährst du ? Plattformpedalfahrer sieht man ja nicht so häufig
> ich fahre momentan noch mit Standardbärentatzen, will mir aber demnächst Plattformpedale kaufen



Ich habe momentan ganz billige Turnschuhe ausm Selgros. UNO steht drauf. Haben ein glattes Hallenprofil, aber genau da wo die Krallen der Standard-Pedale sind, ist eine Quer-Riffelung. In Verbindung mit den Riemen halten die wie Sau, ohne eher nich. Auf den CMP absolut top. In die ebene Sohle beißen sich die Grid-Pins der Plattformpedale sehr gut fest, man muss schon den Fuß runternehmen, wenn er nicht richtig steht. Ich kaufe mir bald mal andere, weil die Farbe nich passt (blau statt schwarz ;-)), dann bestimmt wieder billige. Weil die nicht "überdämpft" sind, ist die Sohle sehr stabil.
Ich denke, für solche Pedale ist eine ebene Sohle ohne Stollen und tiefes Profil optimal, damit jeder Pin was zu beißen hat


----------



## Jens (5. September 2006)

Bin mal kurz vorbei geschneit.

Hier mein Hobel, mittlerweile auch Mit Vorderradbremse und Look Moab Klickis.

Grüße aus Strassenhaus


----------



## Harris_Hawk (6. September 2006)

Auch wenn es nit so doll is, der Vollständigkeit halber mein altes Bike...*schäm*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (6. September 2006)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wenn es nit so doll is, der Vollständigkeit halber mein altes Bike...*schäm*


ich finds eigentlich sehr fein.....reicht zumindest für CC voll und ganz aus...alles andere ist hype bzw.unnötig oder halt Liebhaberextra.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (7. September 2006)

Danke danke, na ja, hat immerhin seine drei Jahre gehalten...^^
Aber man merkt schon den Unterschied schon zwischen meinem neuen bike, (siehe Gallerie) und dem Carver, ich find das Trek ist viel steifer. Man hat einfach mehr Vortrieb, gut, von der Ausstattung des Bikes wie es auf dem Foto ist, und man einen anderen Rahmen für die Parts hätte, wäre das sicherlich ein gutes bike...
Aber im Prinzip teile ich die Meinung schon, dass man (es sei denn man is wirklich Profi) kein Carbon Hardtail mit Magura Marta Hyper SL und keine SID braucht... 
Wie dem auch sei, ich bin mit meinem neuen Bike sehr zufrieden...


----------



## deerk (7. September 2006)

das seh ich mal genau so klar fahren sich teurere bikes meistens besser aber ich find muss sich keiner wegen seinem bike schämen !!! 
find so leute die einen über sein bike beurteilen eigentlich immer recht unsymphatisch....


----------



## Joki (8. September 2006)

deerk schrieb:
			
		

> das seh ich mal genau so klar fahren sich teurere bikes meistens besser aber ich find muss sich keiner wegen seinem bike schämen !!!
> find so leute die einen über sein bike beurteilen eigentlich immer recht unsymphatisch....



genau 
hauptsache die Stahlpferde werden bewegt.
die ganzen teuren Carbonbomber und Schnickschnackbikes stehen die meiste Zeit im Keller.

Ich finde sein Bike echt ideal fürn Winter....da kann nicht viel kaputtgehen, denn es ist ja auch nicht viel dran....

Ich möchte nur ungern mit einem Nobelhobel durch Salz, Matsch und Schnee fahren, denn nach einem Winter kannste die teuere Möhre wegwerwerfen.

Material ist halt noch lange nicht alles.....


----------



## Crazy Creek (8. September 2006)

Joki schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde sein Bike echt ideal fürn Winter....da kann nicht viel kaputtgehen, denn es ist ja auch nicht viel dran....



oh da kennst du das rad aber schlecht


----------



## Crazy Creek (8. September 2006)

sehr schönes radl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (8. September 2006)

@schweißtopfen: 

schönes Bike    was wiegt das ?


----------



## Harris_Hawk (8. September 2006)

Ganz meine Meinung, höchst elegant, vor allem die XTR Rapidfire  
Auch die Kurbel find ich sehr geil, hast da ein gelungenes Paket, Schaltung top, gabel Top, bremsen sind top, was will man da mehr? Biken gehn!!! 

P.S.: Fetter Sattel, hab ich auch *g* Sehr coool!


----------



## nwofrg (8. September 2006)

Shit hat irgendwie nich so geklappt. Das Hardtail war vom letzten Jahr, is wech, das Solid is wech die anderen beiden hab ich derzeit und nächstes jahr kommt ein Mid Travel Freerider dazu


----------



## Crazy Creek (8. September 2006)

ey leudz wo hier in der gegend braucht man so monster ???


----------



## Harris_Hawk (8. September 2006)

*lol* Hast du irgendwie im Lotto gewonnen oder so? Krass fette und vor allem richtig dicke Bikes mit ner ordentlichen Portion Federweg, aber mal im Ernst. Wo fahrt ihr damit???


----------



## nwofrg (8. September 2006)

boppard wildbad todtnau alle möglichen bikeparks halt...hab aber hier zur Zeit nur das Poison, das Hardtail is auseinander gebaut, das Solid weg und das Marin sthet bei meinen Eltern als Ersatz rum...;-)


----------



## Gierwolf (8. September 2006)

@ Harris Hawk: Wieso Federweg-Monster ? ...aber im Ernst,normalerweise wird die Kiste über alles gescheucht was der Wald so hergibt...das is ja das schöne bei viel Federweg...die übelsten Wege werden glattgebügelt,dazu braucht man nicht unbedingt einen Bikepark um die Kiste ans Limit zu bringen. Der Bock wiegt übrigens nicht eben "Uphillfreundliche" 15,6 kg was mich aber eigentlich nicht wirklich stört,denn bis jetzt bin ich noch jeden Berg raufgekommen...bei einem langen Alpenanstieg könnte die Sache aber anders aussehen ! 

M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## >Helge< (8. September 2006)

Was ist das denn für ein Dämpfer im Marin? Sieht irgendwie aus wie bei einem Bionicon!?!


----------



## >Helge< (8. September 2006)

Gierwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bock wiegt übrigens nicht eben "Uphillfreundliche" 15,6 kg was mich aber eigentlich nicht wirklich stört,denn bis jetzt bin ich noch jeden Berg raufgekommen...bei einem langen Alpenanstieg könnte die Sache aber anders aussehen !
> 
> M.f.G der Gierwolf




Meins wiegt so um die 17..., geht aber alles hier in der Ecke, dank 34er Ritzel hinten und eben etwas langsamer!


----------



## Harris_Hawk (8. September 2006)

Ok, kann ich verstehen, ich glaub die Bikes mit ein "wenig" mehr Federweg machen verdammt viel Spaß wenn man die richtigen Strecken hat, ich glaub, am Downhill kann man da schon mal ein paar Felsbrocken übersehen 
Na ja, wie dem auch sei, ich wüsste zwar bei mir in der Gegend keine Strecken wo man die Bikes artgerecht ausführen könnte, aber wenn ich das Geld hätte würd ich mir auch eins holen, die bikes sind nämlich verdammt stylish...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gierwolf (8. September 2006)

@Helge ....Recht haste ! Dank "Pizzablech" hinten sind die 400-500 Hm am Stück die wir hier in der Umgebung max. haben locker drin...halt eben ein bisserl langsamer als mit ner Rennfeile 

M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## >Helge< (8. September 2006)

Ich find´s mal cool das sich hier verschiedene "Zielgruppen" unterhalten  , ich finde nämlich dieses ganze FR contra CC und anders herum Gelaber ziemlich dämlich! 
Hauptsache man hat Spaß beim biken und ist "vernarrt" in den "Spocht"!

Ich finde die anderen Bikes übrigens auch klasse!


----------



## >Helge< (8. September 2006)

Gierwolf schrieb:
			
		

> @Helge ....Recht haste ! Dank "Pizzablech" hinten sind die 400-500 Hm am Stück die wir hier in der Umgebung max. haben locker drin...halt eben ein bisserl langsamer als mit ner Rennfeile
> 
> M.f.G der Gierwolf



Ja, passt!


----------



## Gierwolf (8. September 2006)

@ Helge.....du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund !  Denn alles ist gut was man gerne tut ,da spielt es keine Rolle womit man das macht !! 

M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## >Helge< (8. September 2006)

Hab ich übrigens eben entdeckt, falls die noch wer nicht kennt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=236859&highlight=stund 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=234795&highlight=stund


----------



## >Helge< (8. September 2006)

...aber teilweise komplett OHNE Protektoren  , muss ja wohl nicht sein oder!?!
Ich falle lieber und kann danach wieder aufstehen und weiter fahren!


----------



## HoMeR® (9. September 2006)

ja die leute fallen nicht so oft hin


----------



## >Helge< (9. September 2006)




----------



## nwofrg (9. September 2006)

Die brauchen die echt nicht, die ziehen halt Knieprotektren an und bei den harten Stuntsschon die komplette Montur, als Super T da abschlägt hatte er zumindest vorher alle Schoner an. Ich fahre beim DH nur mit voller Ausrüstung...bei High Speed crashen hat mir so schon ein paar Knochen zerstört, selbst mitSchoner....

Ja das is ein Bionicon System, ist auch das einzige wirklich uphill taugliche....

Mein Poison wiegt leider 20,5, das ist echt zu viel für Uphill, deshalb will ich mir nächstes Jahr ein kleinen Freerider aufbauen....damit ich nich immer schieben mus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harris_Hawk (9. September 2006)

@ Helge, ganz meine Ansicht, wir sind alle biker, und wieso sollten auch cc racer nicht mal DH oder andere Sachen ausprobieren?


----------



## Männix (9. September 2006)

Dies ist mein Schatz: Es ist nix besonderes oder außergewöhnliches, nicht hübsch, nicht teuer und es steht kein toller Name auf dem Rahmen. Es fährt auch im Winter und hat mich schon auf einigen Rennen ins Ziel getragen. Dabei ist es sehr genügsam.

Und ich hab es lieb...


----------



## Joki (10. September 2006)

das ist mein schwarzes für das Rheinische Gebiet.

Mfg Joki


----------



## Joki (10. September 2006)

naja dann eben jetzt

Cube Rahmen
Wedge Gabel
Shimano Mix
Hayes 9 203 mm


es fährt sich trotz langer Gabel sehr gut!


----------



## Harris_Hawk (10. September 2006)

Hier noch mal mein bike aus einer anderen Perspektive, über feetback würde ich mich freuen...


----------



## Riderin (10. September 2006)

noch prügele ich diesen Bock den Berg rauf und wieder runter





aber jetzt wird es Zeit für was Neues.
Ich bike erst seit 1/ 2 Jahr und für den anfang war das haibike gut, aber jetzt beginnt die Sucht und ei  ordentliches Bike muss her *grins*

Grüße Jana


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riderin (10. September 2006)




----------



## Ede (11. September 2006)

Riderin schrieb:
			
		

>



ähm...wie hast Du denn den Sattel eingestellt? Is das nicht schmerzhaft (auch als Frau)?


----------



## Gierwolf (11. September 2006)

@ Harris Hawk...sehr schöner Bock ...sieht leicht aus,ist er das auch ?

M.f.G der Gierwolf


----------



## Skytalker (11. September 2006)

Dann will ich doch auch mal 






Hardtail wollte ich meinem Rücken nicht antun, deshalb musste es eben ein Racing Fully sein


----------



## Harris_Hawk (11. September 2006)

@ Gierwolf, es geht, es gibt mit Sicherheit leichtere Hardtails, aber ich bin noch jung und knackig^^ *lach*
Ne, wiegt mit Pedalen 11,4 kg. Ist ein ganz ok vom Gewicht her, fährt sich auch gut, für meinen Geschmack vom Gewicht gerade richtig. Außerdem finde ich ist an dem Bike jetzt nichts dran wo man von extremen Leichtbau sprechen könnte, ich finds bike ganz ok...auch bergab *g*, hat halt nur 80mm...

@ Skytalker sehr nettes bike, wie sind die Nobby Nics so?

@riderin Fährst du im Verein?


----------



## Skytalker (11. September 2006)

Einmal Nobby Nic, nie wieder Racing Ralph  . 
Die RR, die vorher drauf waren haben mir nur Probleme gemacht. 2 Durchschläge , 3 Platten, danach hatte ich genug. Grip war auch nicht so das wahre im vergleich zum NN. Bergauf bei Schotter wollte vorderrad nicht so greifen wie ich es gerne hätte und hinten bin ich mit dem RR öfter mal weggerutsch. Das bisschen Gewicht und Rollwiderstand mehr habe ich dann beim NN gerne in Kauf genommen.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (11. September 2006)

Ok, ich wollte mir nämlich auch die nobby nics holen, in welcher Größe fährst du die nn`s? 2,1 Zoll?
Die Bontrager die ich momentan drauf hab sind zwar Bergab ne Wucht, aber Bergauf nicht so der Bringer finde ich...wollte die nn`s deshalb mal ausprobieren, aber ich hab von mehreren Leuten gehört, dass der ziemlich gut sein soll. Würdest du mir den empfehlen?


----------



## Crazy Creek (11. September 2006)

Ich hab ihn jetzt ja auch, kannst morgewn ja mal austesten! Besser als der Explorer ist er allemal.


----------



## Skytalker (11. September 2006)

Also ich bin vom 2,25er RR auf 2,25er NN gewechselt. Zum 2.1er kann ich nichts sagen.


----------



## Mc_Fly (11. September 2006)

Und so sieht meine Semmel aus. 
Perfekt für das Rheinische Gestein.











Grüße aus Boppard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pedalritter (12. September 2006)

Hey Marco ,

hättest dein Bike ja wenigstens vorher mal putzen können   bevor Du es hier rein setzt   !!


----------



## Mc_Fly (12. September 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Marco ,
> 
> hättest dein Bike ja wenigstens vorher mal putzen können   bevor Du es hier rein setzt   !!



Ist das Bike zum Anschauen da? odda zum Biken *grins*

Ich war zu Faul die ganzen Flecken mit Photoshop weg zu retuschieren.
Bitte vergebt mir.


----------



## Männix (12. September 2006)

Wo is'n da Dreck? Das Teil ist ja noch blitzeblank!


----------



## Harris_Hawk (12. September 2006)

@ Mc_Fly

Wieviel Federweg hat dein bike?

Und apropos nicht geputzt, dann sieht man wenigstens, dass es gefahren wird


----------



## Mc_Fly (12. September 2006)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Mc_Fly
> 
> Wieviel Federweg hat dein bike?


Die Minute 1:00 hat 100 - 130mm Federweg und der Swinger 3 ist ein 190er.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (12. September 2006)

Ordentlich, da kann man schon so einiges mit wegbügeln^^ Da bin ich mit meinem Hardtail eher spärlich ausgestattet...


----------



## Mc_Fly (12. September 2006)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Marco ,
> 
> hättest dein Bike ja wenigstens vorher mal putzen können   bevor Du es hier rein setzt   !!


...

extra für dich die ge_CLEAN_te Version vom Bergamont  





gruß
Marco


----------



## HoMeR® (12. September 2006)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:
			
		

> @ Helge, ganz meine Ansicht, wir sind alle biker, und wieso sollten auch cc racer nicht mal DH oder andere Sachen ausprobieren?




sollten sie!


----------



## HoMeR® (12. September 2006)

fahre am we nach winterberg!

meldet euch, wenn die gewisse lust auf downhill und so da ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harris_Hawk (13. September 2006)

Wenn ich nen bike hätte würd ich das schon gern mal ausprobieren, aber mit meinem cc Hardtail wohl eher nicht...^^


----------



## >Helge< (14. September 2006)

HoMeR® schrieb:
			
		

> fahre am we nach winterberg!
> 
> meldet euch, wenn die gewisse lust auf downhill und so da ist!




Winterberg ist echt klasse, bin aber leider diesen Sommer nicht hin gekommen!
...dafür war ich wenigstens für drei Tage in Bischofsmais! 
Wo fährst Du denn so?


----------



## the_joker (16. September 2006)

mhh.... ein paar bikes hier kenn ich ja schon persönlich ;-) mithalten kann ich da zwar auch nich richtig aber ich werd euch verraten was ich fahr: das canyon bigbear  bin auch recht zufrieden ,was bessers kommt später noch und bis dahin werd ich sparen,sparen,sparen und üben,üben,üben


----------



## Crazy Creek (16. September 2006)

Hi Jan, recht hast du üben üben üben! Vor allem Clickies erfolgreich vom Pedal zu befreien bevor die Schwerkraft das erledigt.^^


----------



## Crazy Creek (16. September 2006)

Rad vor 2 Jahren:






Gabel:  	RST Gila TL, 89 mm
Bremsen: 	Tektro Pro V-Brake
Schaltung: 	Shimano LX



Rad jetzt:






Gabel:       Marzocchi Bomber Mx Comp
System:    Shimano xt- komplett
Laufräder:  Mavic xc 717


----------



## HoMeR® (17. September 2006)

>Helge< schrieb:


> Winterberg ist echt klasse, bin aber leider diesen Sommer nicht hin gekommen!
> ...dafür war ich wenigstens für drei Tage in Bischofsmais!
> Wo fährst Du denn so?



ich fahre alle deutsche dh-rennen und alle bikeparks

mfg wladi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harris_Hawk (19. September 2006)

@ Crazy Creek, sehr sehr nice!!!

Dein Rennen kann kommen...


----------



## Citterio (19. September 2006)

Jagt meist durch den Westerwald.


----------



## SprungMonkey (22. September 2006)

Moin,

Federweg, Federweg und noch mal Federweg  ... hier mal was für Puristen:






Damit den Fischerpfad runter und ihr wiest was ihr geleistet habt  Läst sich sehr cool fahren ! 

Gruß
SprungMonkey


----------



## Jens (22. September 2006)

Ja, das ist mal ein Rad nach meinem Geschmack.

Etwas stören mich Lenkerenden an dem Rad.

Ich muß gestehen, das ich für gelegendliche Marathoneinsätze auch welche ans Rad schraube.

Grüße Jens


----------



## Jens (22. September 2006)

Das ist noch mal mein Rocky.

Mittlerweile auch mit Vorderradbremse und Klickies


----------



## SprungMonkey (22. September 2006)

Moin,

der Jens  ... habe mich gerade schon mit Freunden wegen Hörnchen "gestritten" ... ich steh auf Hörnchen ... ich fahre gerne damit, Punkt !

Nach deinem Geschmack ? ... mmmh mich wundert eher das du nichts was gehen die "moderne" Scheibenbremse gesagt hast ... du als "Retro" ...wenn ich das so mal sagen darf  ... es sei aber bemerkt das es sich hier um eine Einkolben Louise handelt die mit einer SL Scheibe gefahren wird ... huhuhu ... das ist ja gar nicht frei gegeben  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## schnellejugend (22. September 2006)

Das Specialized ist ein Hammer, mit Fatty Rigid(oder?) echt cool.

Die leicht nach oben gedrehten Hörner bremsen leicht die schnelle Optik. Aber ist ja ein FAHRrad.

Das Rocky würde ich auch nehmen, die Gabel gibts auch nicht anjeder Ecke. Von (einem) Brodie. Oder Syncros Gatorblade? Ich weiss es nicht mehr, klär mich auf.


----------



## Jens (22. September 2006)

@SprungMonkey:

Nee neee, Lenkerenden haben schon ihre Daseinsberechtigung. Wie gesagt, wenn ich lange Strecken fahre hab ich auch welche am Rad. Natürlich "Retro" .

Die Kombination von Starrbike, dazu noch aus fettem Alu, mit der Scheibenbremse find ich richtig Klasse. Sieht man viel zu selten. 

Die Bremshebel haste aber mächtg Steil gestellt, so groß bist Du doch gar nicht

Aber sach mal, das Teil haste doch schon länger, sieht noch so frisch aus. Kaum benutzt???


----------



## HoMeR® (23. September 2006)

habe ich denn die meisten federwege aus der umgebung hier.(außer knuffi)


----------



## SprungMonkey (23. September 2006)

@Jens: Das Rad hab ich 98 beim Ottel gekauft  das waren noch Zeiten    bin damit fleißig gefahren und fahre auch immer noch fleißig damit  die Gabel ist nachlackiert (ist ne Cannondale Fatty R  aus nem Tandem). Der Rahmen sieht nur auf dem Bild so gut aus in org. ist der Lack schon recht stumpf  auf dem Bild ist es auch frisch gewaschen  

Nach dem die Manitou SX Carbon wegen Alterschwäche gewechselt werden musste, die weiße Magura Gabel wegen Defekt raus musste  musste was rein was nicht mehr kaputt geht  

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harris_Hawk (23. September 2006)

@ Homer 

Scheint so^^
Aber wenn is in Neuwied oder Umgebung nen Bikepark gäbe, dann hätte ich mir wahrscheinlich nen anderes bike gekauft, aber ich kann dich beruhigen, nen Freund fährt das Canyon Torque, und das hat ja immerhin noch 155 mm...was meiner Meinung schon fääätt is *g*


----------



## Crazy Creek (26. September 2006)

hochschieb ><


----------



## KingNothing (29. September 2006)

http://www.dodo1912.de/alben/svenmtb/index_html.html

paar Bilder von Arzheim dieses Jahr sin auch dabei

neu is der HR "Nobby Nic"
und bald neu auch am VR


----------



## Crazy Creek (29. September 2006)

Ganzschön versifft beim chaka cup! wie ist der cup eigendlich?
hab mal gehört das die organisation da nicht so das wahre sein sollte.


----------



## KingNothing (29. September 2006)

Joa, war halt im Jan/Feb, keine Ahnung mehr so genau... War halt arschkalt un die Strecke hat knietief im Matsch gestanden...

Zur Orga kann ich net so viel sagen, wir waren nur auf zwei Rennen, Arzheim und Bad Marienberg un bei beiden warens sehr gute strecken un das drumrum war auch okay.

Wir sind beim EMC mitgefahren, da war zwar in einigen Bereichen die Orga au net so gut, vor allem denen ihre Page is Müll, aber die Strecken un die hochklassige Besetzung hams doch rausgerissen (bis auf Reil, dämlicher MotoCross Parcour)


----------



## Jens (29. September 2006)

Mein kleines Upgrade. Das ist wohl die endgültige Konfiguration für den Wasgau


----------



## waldfrucht (30. September 2006)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:


> Ok, für alle die große Fotos posten wollen ihr müsst zuerst einmal ein Foto, z.B. in euer Benutzeralbum, hochladen.  angezeigt...




Bin ich zu doof? 
Wo ist denn das Benutzeralbum?
Ich find nur Benutzerbild und Profilbild?


----------



## Harris_Hawk (30. September 2006)

> Ich find nur Benutzerbild und Profilbild?



Es gibt oben im IBC einen Link, der Fotoalbum heißt. Dort kann man "FOTOS HOCHLADEN" ein Link in der Befehlsleiste des Forums (da wird dir der Ordner angezeigt, in dem du dich gerade befindest. Z. B. "MTB-News.de IBC Mountainbike Forum > Lokale Bikeforen > ...")

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter,

grüße,


----------



## Andybiker (30. September 2006)

http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/8336/andyujulianhc9.jpg

Das rechte bike is meins es is nicht top aber es ist gut!!!^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harris_Hawk (1. Oktober 2006)

so sieht man`s...


----------



## SprungMonkey (1. Oktober 2006)

Moin, Moin,

@Jens: Wasgau ? Ja dann sehen wir uns da ! Werde dieses Jahr aber nicht mit dem Specialized dort fahren.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## waldfrucht (3. Oktober 2006)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:


> Es gibt oben im IBC einen Link, der Fotoalbum heißt. Dort kann man "FOTOS HOCHLADEN" ein Link in der Befehlsleiste des Forums (da wird dir der Ordner angezeigt, in dem du dich gerade befindest. Z. B. "MTB-News.de IBC Mountainbike Forum > Lokale Bikeforen > ...")
> Hoffe das hilft dir weiter,
> 
> grüße,
> ...



So auch ich habs endlich geschafft!

Hier mein Bike "fast neu"!


----------



## Crazy Creek (3. Oktober 2006)

oh die farbe gefällt mir! schickes rot, und die ergon griffe find ich auch voll geil, hab die auch, leider nur ohne hörnchen die


----------



## waldfrucht (3. Oktober 2006)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> oh die farbe gefällt mir! schickes rot, und die ergon griffe find ich auch voll geil, hab die auch, leider nur ohne hörnchen die



Mit der Farbe war ich am Anfang etwas am zweifeln.
Mittlerweile bin ich aber froh über das rot!

Die Ergon Griffe waren eigentlich ein Versuch da ich sowieso Hörnchen und Schraubgriffe wollte. Muß sagen würde sie immer wieder dran montieren da sie echt klasse sind! Da ich "so kleine" Hände hab aber die etwas dünneren Damengriffe. Spart auch Gewicht!


----------



## deerk (3. Oktober 2006)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:


> @ Gierwolf, sehr geiles Bike, aber ich wunder mich bei den fetten bikes wo ihr die in der Umgebung fahrt? In Boppard im Bikepark? Ok, unabhängig vom Bikepark, wo fahrt ihr so Federwegsmonster?



auf normalen trails (ich mag das aufrechte sitzen einfach mehr ) 

und quasi direkt vor der tür 






ride on
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (3. Oktober 2006)

ganz normale trails eben! hust*


----------



## Harris_Hawk (3. Oktober 2006)

Also, wenn das für dich normale Trails sind^^
Dann will ich nicht wissen welche für dich schwer sind


----------



## Crazy Creek (4. Oktober 2006)

warscheinlich über den baumstamm da in der mitte fahren ^^


----------



## deerk (4. Oktober 2006)

Ja der baumstamm sowas haben wir ... weiter oben da hab ich mich mal so richtig aufs maul gepackt  

ja "normale" trails die müssen schon sehr technisch sein sonst pennen einem die finger ein auf so nem hobel obwohl samstags fahr ich schon mal touren mit so richtig schnellen cc jungs das auch immer lustig die haben dann fast ruhe puls und ich bin am anschlag aber macht auch spass  

ride on
D.


----------



## >Helge< (5. Oktober 2006)

@ Deerk:

Habt ihr denn keine Probleme mit dem Förster wenn ihr eure Sachen so in den Wald baut?
Wir hatten schon auf einem unserer Lieblingstrails Probleme und es werden immer wieder Bäume etc. in den Trail gelegt!
Der Trail gehört halt zum Rheinsteig-Wanderweg und der Förster sieht da zum einen Probleme mit den Wanderern (die wir aber einfach nicht haben) und bemängelt das Problem der Errosion durch Bremsspuren!


----------



## deerk (5. Oktober 2006)

hi helge 

ne überhaupt nicht die sind hier alle total cool das waldstück gehört einem 
kleinen hotel was hundert meter daneben ist also das auf den bild ist ein steinwurf von der hauptstrasse weg und 5 min vom bahnhof und 10 min wo ich wohne also ziemlich perfekt 

einzige auflage 
1. keine eichen die hundert jahre alt sind um sägen (was ja eigentlich klar sein sollte )
2.  nicht alles zu müllen 

der geht sogar soweit das der sagt "wenn da mal mehr los ist gibt es auch mal biker special im hotel ist halt auch ein gaststätte wo man dann mal billig was essen und trinken kann 

wir haben hier echt das glück das die alle geil auf MTB sind wir werden auch für 07 einen kleinen bikepark bekommen (mit schlepplift) 

will hoffen das alles bis ostern ferig wird 
eine grosse marathon veranstaltung soll auch noch kommen und geführte touren das ist für die halt tourismus 

uns soll es recht sein  

ride on
D.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (5. Oktober 2006)

Fett, bikepark im Westerwald...*gg* Ich komm vorbei!!!

Aber, was der Förster nicht weiß, dass macht ihn nicht heiß. Wir ham bei uns in unbenutzte Forstwege, die selbst auf Karten nicht verzeichnet sind ein paar drops eingebaut...nicht hoch, nen meter fünfzig vielleicht, aber machen sau spaß.


----------



## >Helge< (6. Oktober 2006)

deerk schrieb:


> ...wir haben hier echt das glück das die alle geil auf MTB sind wir werden auch für 07 einen kleinen bikepark bekommen (mit schlepplift)
> 
> will hoffen das alles bis ostern ferig wird
> eine grosse marathon veranstaltung soll auch noch kommen und geführte touren das ist für die halt tourismus
> ...




Ihr Glücklichen .....echt traumhaft!  
....und auch noch mit Schlepplift!  
Darf man denn erfahren wo dieser Park dann sein soll?


----------



## HoMeR® (7. Oktober 2006)

ich hätte noch ne frage.

wird da auch ne dh-strecke sein????


----------



## deerk (7. Oktober 2006)

moin,

klar geplant ist halt das "übliche" Dh,NS eine art pumptrack durch den wald mit dirts wird noch so eine sache die hätte ich gern auf der wiese aber da wird der bauer  mehr geld haben wollen weil er ja dann im sommer nicht mehr die ganze wiese für seine kühe nutzen kann  aber wir sind dran ...

das gelände ist jetzt nicht übermässig steil aber das find ich gar nicht so schlecht weil man nicht immer auf der bremse stehen muss 

wir sind gerade noch mit den einzelnen besitzern der wald parzellen dran 

deshalb hab ich jetzt auch noch nicht so viel darüber im forum geschrieben 

weil dieses "wir bauen einen bikepark" und 5 wochen später ne bauen wir doch nicht hatten wir ja schon oft genung hier im forum  

sobald wir das bauen anfangen werd ich noch einen richtigen fred aufmachen
wo ihr immer alle news und infos zum park bekommt 

ride on
D.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (7. Oktober 2006)




----------



## Harris_Hawk (8. Oktober 2006)

So, mein Bike nach hartem Renneinsatz beim Maxc Trial...


----------



## the_joker (8. Oktober 2006)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:


> So, mein Bike nach hartem Renneinsatz beim Maxc Trial...



da können wir aber mithalten ^^ denke das es auch von uns bald n paar bilder gibt

ps: bin 4ter von 21 geworden


----------



## Harris_Hawk (8. Oktober 2006)

Und ich erster in meiner Altersgruppe und Gesamtzweiter über meine Strecke, von insgesamt 18 Startern, ich bin ganz zufrieden...


----------



## schnellejugend (8. Oktober 2006)

War leider krank. 

Ich habe mich damit begnügt die Fahrer an der letzten Sektion zu beleidigen: alle andern sind gefahren, das muss besser gehen.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (8. Oktober 2006)

auch ne Beschäftigung^^


----------



## kanonendale (23. Oktober 2006)

g'tn Tag

möchte Euch mein Rad vorstellen:






Cannondale Rush 1000

bereits verändert zur Serie:

gerader Lenker, Sram Gripshifter X9, Korkgriffe, Barends Profile Design, Thomson Sattelstütze, Sattel Selle Italia SLR TT,  Reifen (wg. Winter) jetzt Michelin XRC Mud tubless (bei mir hälts dicht und bin super zufrieden, wohl bis zur ersten Panne ).
*Und ganz wichtig für jeden Rush-Fahrer; ich fahre jetzt meine Avid Jucie 7 mit Belägen von CoolStop. Mit den Originalbelägen war ich auf Meilen zu hören* .

Ansonsten bin ich mit meinem Rädchen super zufrieden. Und halten tuts auch ordentlich. Habe mit dem Rush Anfang September den Perfektionskurs auf dem Bikepark Winterberg ohne Ausfälle absolviert (dabei hat Patrick uns keine! Strecke erspart). 

bis dann im Wald


----------



## kanonendale (23. Oktober 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> War leider krank.
> 
> Ich habe mich damit begnügt die Fahrer an der letzten Sektion zu beleidigen: alle andern sind gefahren, das muss besser gehen.



Kann Dich gut verstehen. Leider mußte ich meine Meldung auch wegen Unpässlichkeit zurückziehen. Habe den MacxTrail 2007 aber schon in meiner Vormerkliste  .

bis dann im Wald


----------



## Crazy Creek (23. Oktober 2006)

schaut schoen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Single-Trail (24. Oktober 2006)

bik'n schrieb:


> g'tn Tag
> 
> möchte Euch mein Rad vorstellen:




die haben dich beschissen: da is nur ne halbe gabel dran 
     

also mein geschmack is es nicht...... greetz martin


----------



## kanonendale (24. Oktober 2006)

Sch... du hast recht  

Im Ernst, die Gabel hat ein super Ansprechverhalten, ist echt steif und hält auch einen Bikeparkeinsatz aus.

... und über Geschmack kann man ja streiten


----------



## Harris_Hawk (24. Oktober 2006)

Das Bike sieht ja verdammt stimmig aus, aber was wiegts denn? Ich könnte mir etwas unter 11,5 kg vorstellen...so vom schätzen her.


----------



## kanonendale (24. Oktober 2006)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:


> Das Bike sieht ja verdammt stimmig aus, aber was wiegts denn? Ich könnte mir etwas unter 11,5 kg vorstellen...so vom schätzen her.



Habe es leider noch nicht auf der Waage gehabt. Wenn ich dann mal in der Nähe von meinem Händler bin, ist meist zu viel Dreck dran  .

Reiche Dir aber noch die Info nach.


----------



## freerider2.1 (25. Oktober 2006)

Also die meisten fahren jo schöne ht's aber ich hab ein schönes fully

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/299601/cat/500/ppuser/56684

Fahr meistens in boppard oda bau halt ne paar spots bei mir im wald und dafür is mein bike perfekt!!!!


----------



## Crazy Creek (29. Oktober 2006)

das kannst du laut sagen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harris_Hawk (1. November 2006)

Ich war heut mal in boppard und hab mir das da mal alles angeguckt, aber ohne bike...muss schon sagen, geile Teile die da rum stehen.
Lift war aber nich an, muss allerdings sagen, der Altersdurchsschnitt, na ja, man kann nich grad sagen, dass der Großteil dort Schüler sind^^
Na ja, alles in allem hab ich trotzdem kaum leute gesehen, die selber hoch gefahren sind, dafür muss ich sagen; respekt vor den Leuten die sich da ans Auto hängen 
Aber, wie gesagt, auch wenn ich das Fahrtechnik mäßig da drauf hätte, die bikes die da teilweise gefahren werden übersteigen mein Budget sowas von dermaßen^^
Teilweise würd ich die Bikes auf über 4000 Euro schätzen, und da bleib ich lieber beim Cross Country 
Hab mein Bike ja auch lieb 
Ok, jedem das Seine, 
hauptsache man hat Spaß bei dem was man tut...


----------



## kanonendale (1. November 2006)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:


> Teilweise würd ich die Bikes auf über 4000 Euro schätzen, und da bleib ich lieber beim Cross Country



CC-Racer oder Marathonmaschine beteutet nicht gleich zerbrechlich.
Habe mit meinem Rush auch einen Bikepark überlebt. Ist eine Frage der Fahrweise. Musst ja nicht jeden Road-Gap mitnehmen.

LG


----------



## Single-Trail (1. November 2006)

hier meine neue CC maschine


----------



## Crazy Creek (1. November 2006)

und wieviele monate hasste drauf gewartet? ist bei denen ja fast wie in der ddr^^


----------



## sebot.rlp (2. November 2006)

Ich glaub da bist du nicht mehr auf dem neuesten Stand. Die Canyon Lieferzeiten sind um einiges schneller geworden. 
Ich habe mein Bike im Dezember 2005 bestellt und in der 1 KW 2006 bekommen!


----------



## Single-Trail (2. November 2006)

ich hab ungefähr 5 Wochen gewartet aber es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## thto (3. November 2006)

moin,


----------



## HoMeR® (5. November 2006)

mein neues


----------



## schnellejugend (5. November 2006)

Inkl. neuem Schuhwerk!


----------



## Single-Trail (5. November 2006)

HoMeR® schrieb:


> mein neues



^^^^Hübsch, sehr hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harris_Hawk (5. November 2006)

Ich würd ma sagen, ziemlich optimal. Wenn ich das Geld für son Maschinschen hätte würd ich mir auch nen fetteres Bike holen, so muss ich wohl mit cross country vorlieb nehmen^^

Aber sehr cooles Teil


----------



## HoMeR® (6. November 2006)

thx, jungs ....

werde wohl damit auch cc fahren bis ich kohle für ne 66 in mein bighit hab.


----------



## toncoc (9. November 2006)

mittlerweile aber auch wieder etwas anders


----------



## [email protected] (9. November 2006)

SprungMonkey schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Federweg, Federweg und noch mal Federweg  ... hier mal was für Puristen:
> 
> ...



goil !!! ..und die Mythos II kleben am Trail !! Das ist wie auf Schienen !!


----------



## baltes21 (9. November 2006)

so, 
langsam muss ich auch mal meinen senf dazu geben.
ich bin zwar den größten teil der zeit am niederrhein,
aber am wochenende zieht es mich doch in meine heimat die schöne vulkaneifel zurück, und da wird dann mein cd Prophet über die berge geprügelt

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/235011

mfg baltes


----------



## HoMeR® (10. November 2006)

wo bleiben denn die DH-racer hier.....


----------



## miksyn (10. November 2006)

Hier kommt mein Bike, hab ganz schön lange drauf warten dürfen! Aber es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## GT_Frodo (10. November 2006)

Na dann melde ich mich hier auch mal, natürlich mit einem canyon. Gem. Fred-Titel bin ich zwar hier nicht richtig, weil Boppard halt weder Westerwald noch Eifel noch Koblenz ist, aber was solls. 
viele Grüße, Lars






action:






und wenn schon, dann auch noch mein altes baby:






PS: Zur Zeit ist allerding keines davon fahrtüchtig, kann sich aber nur noch um Stunden handeln.


----------



## Mc_Fly (11. November 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> action:



[IRONIE]was fürn Poser     [/IRONIE]

Gude Lars,

Urlaub gut überstanden?
Wenn dein Bike wieder Fit ist, drehen wir ne Runde fürn Wintercup.

Gruß
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT_Frodo (11. November 2006)

YO Marco, ich bin auch heiß auf Fahren (allein schon wegen WP ;-), habe aber kein bereites bike.
Also hau Du mal rein, wir sind auf Platz 154 momentan. Unter die ersten 100 schaffen wir es noch!
Können ja mal einen festen Trainigstag abmachen, von dem wir nur abweichen, wenn es junge Cäsarwerbunghunde schneit. ... 
Oder mir zu kalt ist  

CU Lars


----------



## kanonendale (12. November 2006)

Mc_Fly schrieb:


> was fürn Poser



Diese ganz spezielle Haltung ist unter anderem auch als "Kackstellung" bekannt


----------



## schnellejugend (14. November 2006)

Zur Zeit am liebsten das hier:





[/url][/IMG]
Hört auf den Namen Klumpen oder Scheese.


----------



## HoMeR® (14. November 2006)

OMG!! wie kann man denn so einen einen geilen rahmen, so versauen???!!!  oh wei, der ist ja für dirt und street und nicht für gay cc-fahrten!


----------



## schnellejugend (15. November 2006)

Wo siehst du da CC Frl.Homer?  Für sowas habe ich noch ein paar andere Räder. 

Aus dem Alter für Dirt & Street bin ich aber definitiv raus. Obwohl ich gerade erst gelernt habe auf dem Hinterrad zu fahren.


Aber eigtl. hast du recht, ich glaube ich werde noch Gepäckträger, Radtaschen und Dynamobeleuchtung anbauen und damit ausgedehnte Radwegtouren machen.


----------



## Airhaenz (15. November 2006)

HoMeR® schrieb:


> OMG!! wie kann man denn so einen einen geilen rahmen, so versauen???!!!  oh wei, der ist ja für dirt und street und nicht für gay cc-fahrten!



  Wer sagt denn das man mit dem Rad nicht Dirt/Street fahren kann- den Hebel am Stattel gezogen und ab gehts  
Nun denn wenn du mit dem Rad nur gay cc fahren kannst, tut mir das leid, ist aber ja auch nicht dein Rad, also ist alles halb so wild..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (15. November 2006)

warum denn bitteschön "gay cc fahren" ?? was ist daran schwul????


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2006)

regt euch mal wieder ab !
hier habt ihr was neues zum ablästern ,
mein drecksbock ! zwar alt aber ok ! 
nächstes jahr gibts was neues :


----------



## kanonendale (15. November 2006)

Na wenigstens ist kein Schutzblech dran.

Aber auch da sei Euch Eiflern verziehen. Kommt doch das schlechte Wetter aus der Eifel  .

Es sind ja einige Leutchen hier im Fred unterwegs. Sieht man Euch auch mal beim radeln im Wald? Jetzt ist ja die Marathon-Saison vorbei, aber die Lust auf fremde Reviere ist (zumindest bei mir) weiter ungebremst und der Winter noch lang. Und ich habe keine Lust immer stundenlang mit der Topo-Karte in der Hand im Wald zu stehen und den Weg zu suchen. Da hätte ich ja gleich Landvermesser werden können.

Wenn es jemandem, oder einigen ähnlich geht, meldet Euch mal bei mir. Am Wochenende geht immer was  .


----------



## HoMeR® (16. November 2006)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> warum denn bitteschön "gay cc fahren" ?? was ist daran schwul????



rasierte beine lol


aber das rad wurde für cc aufgebaut!!  an ein dirter gehört doch kein schutzblecht... und der sattel ist bisschen zu hoch...

aber die idee mit taschen und so war ganz cool, die reflektoren müssen nun noch dran!


----------



## schnellejugend (16. November 2006)

Ich denke in deinem Freundeskreis bist du Fachfräulen für Gay-Fragen. Also kann ich dir wohl nicht widersprechen. 

Mit dem hinteren Schutzblech gebe ich dir gerne Recht, habs jetzt durch ein noch längeres ersetzt das auch seinen Zweck erfüllt.


Und ob das für Dirt oder Extreme-Brötchenholing gebaut wurde finde ich reichlich uninteressant. Geo ist auf jeden Fall ideal als Freeride-Hardtail.



> Aber auch da sei Euch Eiflern verziehen.


Tut mir leid, aber ich wohne auch an der Lahn.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (16. November 2006)

Hmmm, ich wollt mal was klarstellen, ich fahr auch CC und hab keine!!! rasierten Beine...


----------



## Jens (16. November 2006)

*Pelz am Bein find ich kacke *


----------



## Deleted 30320 (16. November 2006)

kanonendale schrieb:


> Na wenigstens ist kein Schutzblech dran.
> 
> .....Und ich habe keine Lust immer stundenlang mit der Topo-Karte in der Hand im Wald zu stehen und den Weg zu suchen. Da hätte ich ja gleich Landvermesser werden können.



Das Problem hat ich früher auch immer ! Aber seit ich einen Geko 201 mein eigen nenne kann man schön  entspannt weitertammeln ! eine der besten anschaffungen die ich gemacht hab


----------



## HoMeR® (17. November 2006)

rasierte beine sind schwul!!! fertig aus!!!


----------



## schnellejugend (17. November 2006)

Ich hatte schon vermutet das du latent schwul bist. Jetzt bin ich mir sicher.

Warum nennst du dich nicht [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (17. November 2006)

also ich überlege mir die beine zu rasieren nächste saison^^


----------



## Crazy Creek (17. November 2006)

... was nicht heisst, dass ich schwul bin -.-


----------



## HoMeR® (17. November 2006)

ja viel spass euch dann schokostecher....


----------



## Jens (17. November 2006)

HoMeR® schrieb:


> ja viel spass euch dann schokostecher....



*Ich find weiße Fullitransporter mit riesigen Herstellerlogos schwul *


----------



## schnellejugend (17. November 2006)

Es gibt auch Downhiller die in Ordnung sind. Weder spiesig noch aggressiv gegen ihre inneren Neigungen.


----------



## HoMeR® (18. November 2006)

ich bin doch nicht agressiv, ich sage nun meine meinung


----------



## Crazy Creek (18. November 2006)

selber schokostampfer!


----------



## waldfrucht (18. November 2006)

HoMeR® schrieb:


> rasierte beine sind schwul!!! fertig aus!!!



Find ich auch!!!
Das ist was für schw... und Frauen.

Ein richtiger "Mann" epiliert und steht auch dazu so wie ich!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. November 2006)

... oder nimmt heißwachs !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (18. November 2006)

Oder scheitelt und flechtet die Sackhaare.


----------



## GT_Frodo (18. November 2006)

Hallo? Bei diesem Niveau ist es mir ja schon peinlich in diesem thread als poster vorzukommen. Könnt Ihr Eure sexuelle Selbstfindung nicht woanders diskutieren?  Für alle Pubertierenden, Homophoben und sonstig veranlagte gibt es im Internet doch wirklich genug pasende Angebote. Schaut mal bei Google, nach, da findet Ihr bestimmt Foren, wo sich Leute mir Euren Neigungen finden.

Hier geht es jedenfalls um MTBs und ums Biken.
Danke. 

PS: Die Diskussion um rasierte Beine war vor 10 Jahren schon langweilig. Halt jeder so wie er will.
PPS: Der Imperativ im Plural von nehmen ist "nehmt"


----------



## Jens (18. November 2006)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> Hallo? Bei diesem Niveau ist es mir ja schon peinlich in diesem thread als poster vorzukommen. Könnt Ihr Eure sexuelle Selbstfindung nicht woanders diskutieren?  Für alle Pubertierenden, Homophoben und sonstig veranlagte gibt es im Internet doch wirklich genug pasende Angebote. Schaut mal bei Google, nach, da findet Ihr bestimmt Foren, wo sich Leute mir Euren Neigungen finden.
> 
> Hier geht es jedenfalls um MTBs und ums Biken.
> Danke.
> ...



*Na, wer macht denn da die Spassbremse?? *


----------



## Joki (18. November 2006)

das hat nichts mir Spaßbremse zu tun, ihr habt euch leider im Forum vertan.

Wenn ihr euch über eure sexuelle Neigung nicht im Klaren seid, dann solltet ihr das woanders austragen.
Man kann ja mal kurz nen Spaß machen aber es geht mittlerweile seid mehreren nur um Schwanzvergleich und sonstige unpassende Dinge.

Also überlegt es euch mal ob dieser eigentlich ganz nett Thread so enden soll?


----------



## Harris_Hawk (18. November 2006)

So, ich glaube wir hatten uns schon auf vernünftiger Basis darauf geeinigt, dass jeder so Biken geht wie es lustig ist, und wenn jemand meint seine Weltanschauung über seine Sexualität hier zu repräsentieren, dann interessiert das niemanden.
Um meine persönliche Meinung kund zu tun, wenn jemand eine so beschränkte Kreativität an den Tag legt, sich über so was zu streiten oder aufzuregen, dann ist das zum einen total arm und zum anderen glaub ich die Leute ham zu viel Zeit.
Meldet euch lieber beim Winterpokal an, geht biken oder macht sonst was, aber belässtigt diesen (stückweit meinen) Thread nicht mit so einer *******.
So, danke an alle aufmerksame Leser...

...so, und damit endlich noch mal nen Foto dazu kommt, here it is...ein Pic vom Trailbauen im Herbst 2005.


----------



## Jens (19. November 2006)

...so, und damit endlich noch mal nen Foto dazu kommt, here it is...ein Pic vom Trailbauen im Herbst 2005.





[/QUOTE]

Was wird das??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (19. November 2006)

hey das hat voll spass gemacht ... ^^


----------



## Single-Trail (19. November 2006)

ich schätze mal ne spitzkehre


----------



## onkeldagobert (19. November 2006)

Hallo,
sind hier noch mehr Biker von der Mittelmosel?
Ach ja, hier noch ein Foto von meinem Rad


----------



## kanonendale (19. November 2006)

onkeldagobert schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sind hier noch mehr Biker von der Mittelmosel?



Da wirst Du wohl Pech haben Dagobert.
Das hier ist das lokale Bike Forum für Koblenz, Westerwald und Eifel.
Und bevor wir bei Dir sind, nagen wir schon lange am Hungerast .
Versuch es mal mit dem Bike-Treff in Zell. Jeden Samstag, genaue Zeit kannst Du bei RTV in Zell-Kaimt erfragen.

Aber ein schönes Rad fährst Du (na ja, ganz unvoreingenommen bin ich ja nicht). Aber wie geht das mit Bafög?
Schönen Gruß an Pauli.

@Harris_Hawk: Wird das ein "secret Spot" wie in Koblenz oder kann man erfahren wo der Trail ensteht?

@Jens: Du nennst es Spaß - ich nenne es vorpupertäres Geplapper. Die Bravo bietet Euch da ein gutes Forum und Ihr nervt uns nicht.


----------



## onkeldagobert (19. November 2006)

Das mit dem Zeller Treff weiß ich bereits, aber Danke!
Schade dass hier nicht mehr Leute von der Mittelmosel sind, aber da kann man nix machen
P.S. Als Student heißt es da sparen, sparen, sparen und auf gute Angebote warten
Gruß


----------



## Crazy Creek (19. November 2006)

Der Trail ist in Bad Hönningen im Ariendorfer Wald und es lohnt sich nicht dahin zu fahren ... 3 kleine Rampen, 1 Anlieger und 2 Stitzkehern verteilt auf vllt 250 meter. Sowas passiert wenn cc ler bock auf dh haben ^^


----------



## schnellejugend (22. November 2006)

Ich äussere mich jetzt mal zu dem ganzen Kram: Wenn ich ein Rad oder sonst was hier (öffentlich) reinstelle kann ich Kritik erwarten und aushalten, positiv wie negativ. Mach ich auch.
Das Schubladendenken wie "CC, Dirt&Street, DH.... finde ich sehr sonderbar, findet man besonders in den Gruppen, die sich selbst als recht abgefahren empfinden. Sie scheinen das Gefühl zu haben etwas ganz Besonderes zu tun oder etwas ganz besonders extrem zu tun. Extrem ist vor allem die Spiessigkeit.
Bezeichnungen wie "gay" oder "schwul" kann man im Freundeskreis soviel gebrauchen wie man will, ist hier einfach vollkommen daneben. Als Psychologe würde ich bei dem penetrant aggressiv vorgetragenem "schwul" auf ein Problem schliessen.

Ein richtiger Mann epiliert ...... oder nimmt(nicht nehmt) heißwachs


> Oder scheitelt und flechtet die Sackhaare.


soll heissen ist mir komplett egal. 
Entschuldigung für die Wortwahl, werde mich mäßigen. 

Und jetzt weiter im Text:





[/url][/IMG]
CC, wie gehabt mit Blech.


----------



## Crazy Creek (22. November 2006)

ma ne frage, kann man den vorbau bei den cd s einfach umdrehen oder muss man da einen spziellen kaufen?


----------



## deerk (22. November 2006)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich äussere mich jetzt mal zu dem ganzen Kram: Wenn ich ein Rad oder sonst was hier (öffentlich) reinstelle kann ich Kritik erwarten und aushalten, positiv wie negativ. Mach ich auch.
> Das Schubladendenken wie "CC, Dirt&Street, DH.... finde ich sehr sonderbar, findet man besonders in den Gruppen, die sich selbst als recht abgefahren empfinden. Sie scheinen das Gefühl zu haben etwas ganz Besonderes zu tun oder etwas ganz besonders extrem zu tun. Extrem ist vor allem die Spiessigkeit.
> Bezeichnungen wie "gay" oder "schwul" kann man im Freundeskreis soviel gebrauchen wie man will, ist hier einfach vollkommen daneben. Als Psychologe würde ich bei dem penetrant aggressiv vorgetragenem "schwul" auf ein Problem schliessen.
> 
> ...


----------



## kanonendale (22. November 2006)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> ma ne frage, kann man den vorbau bei den cd s einfach umdrehen oder muss man da einen spziellen kaufen?



Kann man einfach umdrehen (nicht nur teuer, sondern auch gut)  .

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (23. November 2006)

gut ... hab des nämlich bei dem cd von meinem bruder gemacht .. schaut nicht nur besser aus, sondern das vorderrad steigt nun viel später!


----------



## kanonendale (23. November 2006)

Ich bin stolz auf Dich


----------



## Crazy Creek (24. November 2006)

verarsch mich nicht ^^


----------



## kanonendale (25. November 2006)

Na na, wer wird denn gleich.

Wollte Dir doch nur in Kurzform sagen: "Schaut klasse aus, hast Du gut gemacht. Endlich mal jemand der eine Idee in die Tat umsetzt ohne lange drüber zu quatschen. Ein richtiger Mann halt eben." 

Da dies aber wahrscheinlich eine längere Grundsatzdiskusion über männliches und weibliches Rollenverhalten losgebrochen hätte und ich mit Sicherheit nicht ohne Schelte aus dem Thema gekommen wäre, habe ich mich (ohne lang darüber zu quatschen) zur Kurzform enschieden.

Wohlwissend der Tatsache, dass dieses viel Raum zur Interpretation lässt. Daher muß ich jetzt wohl mit Deiner Schelte zurechtkommen.

Macht aber nix, Schwamm drüber und weiter fahren. Denn nur das befreit wirklich  .


----------



## Crazy Creek (1. Dezember 2006)




----------



## kanonendale (2. Dezember 2006)

Schickes Ding Dein Bergamont (ohne Verarsche).

Die Farben sind stimmig und sogar die Pedale waagerecht gestellt. Großes Lob. Was wiegt denn das Teil?
*Und da sind auch die Hörnchen wieder*  .

Und was sagt denn Dein Bruder zur veränderten Geo seines CD, oder weiß der noch nichts von seinem Glück?

LG
Andreas

*@all:* Waren das jetzt schon alle Fahrräder aus der Umgebung oder wird das hier jetzt ein 2-Mann-Plausch. Dann kann ich ja die Kerzen aufstellen  .


----------



## baltes21 (2. Dezember 2006)

wenn du willst kann ich noch ein rennrad hochladen, aber dat passt wohl net so recht hier ins forum


----------



## kanonendale (3. Dezember 2006)

Mach mal, auf die Bermerkungen bin ich gespannt  .

Hauptsache es kommt wieder Leben in die Bude!

LG


----------



## *PAC* (3. Dezember 2006)

ja hi

Nun dann will ich auch mal das ist mein schatzi....;-)
P.S:Ich mache noch bessere Fotos ich baue es gerade neu auf 

Grip u. Gruss Steff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiger1967 (4. Dezember 2006)

hallo!

hier auch mal ein paar bilder von meinem kleinen radon!


----------



## Crazy Creek (6. Dezember 2006)

die bilder sind wirklich riesig ^^


----------



## Single-Trail (6. Dezember 2006)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


>



die Tune Barends passen farblich nicht (aber du hast se ja gewonnen)...

ansonsten schön stimmig


----------



## Crazy Creek (6. Dezember 2006)

danke ^^


----------



## Siegfried (8. Dezember 2006)

Mein MR 7 im Einsatz.


Gruß.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (8. Dezember 2006)

Wo ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiger1967 (9. Dezember 2006)

radon etwas größer


----------



## Crazy Creek (9. Dezember 2006)

etwas unscharf


----------



## Siegfried (10. Dezember 2006)

schraeg schrieb:


> Wo ?




Hier.


----------



## Crazy Creek (10. Dezember 2006)

schönes radl, aber ich würde einen anderen reifen draufziehen, mit den contis bekommt man sehr schnell einen platten.


----------



## privy (10. Dezember 2006)

Hier mein Bike:





privy


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2006)

bin ma gespannt auf die kommentare zur flasche un dem clown am lenker !


----------



## Crazy Creek (10. Dezember 2006)

waaaaahhhh


----------



## privy (11. Dezember 2006)

schraeg schrieb:


> bin ma gespannt auf die kommentare zur flasche un dem clown am lenker !



die getränkeflasche passt farblich hervorragend zum bike  und da ein clown auf dem sattel sitzt kann auch einer auf dem lenker vorhanden sein .

privy


----------



## Klaus Goerg (13. Dezember 2006)

na dann, mein Bike aus der Eifel für den Westerwald

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/254508/cat/9849

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## baltes21 (13. Dezember 2006)

schönes bike das juchem.
war auch am überlegen ein von dem machen zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UdoB (14. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Ihr Wäller!
Ich fahre ein Hai Bike, Bj 2000, schwarz, Hardtail, vorne Louise, hinten HS33, RockShocks Judy, mit Schutzblechen und Gepäckträger. Ich fahr halt jedenTag mit dem Hund und hab keine Lust immer versifft auszusehen, vorallem nicht morgens vor der Arbeit.
Mit den Super-Rädern oben kann ich nicht mithalten, aber es kommt ja wohl auf den der drauf sitzt an. Treten musst du mit jedem Hobel. WAS fahrt Ihr denn so?
Ich fahre eher Waldwege und Strasse, dafür langts. Ausserdem bin ich mit der Kiste beim 3-Länder-Giro 2x kleine u. 1x grosse Runde gefahren.
Viel Spass weiterhin
Udo B


----------



## Crazy Creek (14. Dezember 2006)

Ein Bild wäre auch schön-


----------



## Harris_Hawk (24. Dezember 2006)

Hey ho, frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

Freue mich, dass dieser Thread so gut angekommen ist...hoffe es werden sich noch ein paar Fahrer aus dem Westerwald und Umgebung melden und ihre Bikes hier präsentieren, von meinem Bike wird bald auch ein Update folgen, ihr konntet ja so halb die Entwicklung von "frisch geschlüpft" bis zum Maxc-Trial in Balduinstein mitverfolgen...aber das nur am Rande. 

So, falls ihr aktuelle Bilder von euren Bikes habt, immer her damit! 
    

So, alles Gute, 

Harris-Hawk


----------



## thto (25. Dezember 2006)




----------



## d_b (28. Dezember 2006)

So, dann will ich auch mal...







und auch mal ein Rennrad (das erste hier?):


----------



## pfohlenrolle (6. Januar 2007)

So hier auch mal unsere Bikes, frisch geputzt und so  










Chaka Hoku mit Marzocchi Mx Comp und special FlipFlop-Lackierung und Namen im Oberrohr. Traumgewicht von < 12kg  












Mein Canyon Nerve ESX 6 mit RS Pike und Pearl 3.3, Odi Rogue Lock-On's + DaBomb Moto, DMR V8. Leichter Winterspeck mit ca. 15kg...



P.S. na, wer weiß woher der Totenkopf auf der Gabelbrücke stammt ???


----------



## waldfrucht (8. Januar 2007)

So da gibts von mir auch noch ein Rennrad!


----------



## Strykhe (9. Januar 2007)

So hier mein Bike ( das silberne Müsing im Hintergrund )


----------



## schnellejugend (9. Januar 2007)

> P.S. na, wer weiß woher der Totenkopf auf der Gabelbrücke stammt ???



Aus Taiwan?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (9. Januar 2007)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Aus Taiwan?



Ganz bestimmt sogar, ich meinte aber eher das Produkt mit dem dieser geliefert wurde. (siehe Schriftzug auf der Stirn).
Is ja eigentlich auch für'n Fuß, hätte es nur witzig gefunden hier nen Kenner zu treffen


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Januar 2007)

Google macht's möglich wenn man so schrecklich neugierig ist wie ich :


----------



## pfohlenrolle (10. Januar 2007)

schraeg schrieb:


> Google macht's möglich wenn man so schrecklich neugierig ist wie ich :



Got it


----------



## thto (16. Januar 2007)

erinnert mich irgendwie an die best wooorscht in town aus frankfurt 

kumpel verkauft sein corratec mutant falls jemand interesse hat im bikemarkt anzusehen ...


----------



## ecmo (19. Januar 2007)

Hier sind meine zwei guten


----------



## Harris_Hawk (23. Januar 2007)

Hi Leute!!!

So, schaut mal hier, schon mal vormerken 

http://singletrail.net/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (23. Januar 2007)

meinst du diese geführte downhill tour ? 

da wäre ich auf jeden fall dabei  
wenn bis dahin mein neues bike fertig ist mein altes ist ja zerbröselt  

ride on
D.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (25. Januar 2007)

Sorry, ich hab da eher an das 24h Rennen gedacht  
Fuer ne Downhilltour fuerchte ich, ist mein Rad nichmit genug Federweg ausgestattet...


----------



## Airhaenz (25. Januar 2007)

deerk schrieb:


> meinst du diese geführte downhill tour ?
> 
> da wäre ich auf jeden fall dabei
> wenn bis dahin mein neues bike fertig ist mein altes ist ja zerbröselt
> ...



Ich auch  

Hab zwar noch nicht über eine wiederauflage der 06 DH Tour auf der Seite gefunden, aber ich lass mich gerne vom Gegenteil überraschen. 
Dann dürfte mein 1blättriges mal wieder raus


----------



## deerk (25. Januar 2007)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:


> Sorry, ich hab da eher an das 24h Rennen gedacht
> Fuer ne Downhilltour fuerchte ich, ist mein Rad nichmit genug Federweg ausgestattet...



scheint da nicht ausschlag gebent zu sein wenn da einer von den homies sie alle mit nem cc hobel eingetütet hat ...

ja wenn man da ein bisschen runter scrollt steht doch da was von 19.03 oder is dass das vom letzten jahr  

hab mich da jetzt schon ein bisschen drauf gefreut ... 

ride on
D.

P.s hmm shit das ist wohl das vom letzten jahr aber vielleicht sollte man die jungs mal fragen ob sie das nicht einfach noch mal machen


----------



## >Helge< (26. Januar 2007)

Ich wäre dann etvl. auch dabei !


----------



## Farodin (27. Januar 2007)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Farodin (27. Januar 2007)

Tja, 15 Kilo und ich liebe jedes Gramm!!!
Noch Fragen?

Ach ja ich vergaß: Meine Beine sind Enduristenüblich nicht rasiert  

Und auch ich komme die Berge die ich runterfahre hochgebiked!!!

Gegrüßt


----------



## paddiee (2. Februar 2007)

naja nicht schlecht...15kg bei dem Federweg und den Bremsen sind ja nicht unüblich.

ich hingegen habe es mit 10,4 kg zutun. Bergauf schon leicher 

ansonsten ist zu sagen, dass fast alles neu ist, komplette xtr v-brake gruppe. CC  eben 

ist ein etwas älteres Bild, neu sind WCSvorbau und FSAcarbonlenker mit passenden Bar-ends von Pazzaz.

http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/500/bild_3_www.jpg


----------



## Farodin (2. Februar 2007)

Uiuiui vom Feinsten!!! 

Schönes Racebike...

An meinem Bike habe ich bisher noch kein Gewichtstuning gemacht...vielleicht kommt das noch...aber wohl eher in die solidere Richtung und nicht in die Leichtbaufraktion....

Jedes Gramm zählt!!!

Aber die Gabel zum Absenken und die Edelparts geben in Bezug auf Gewichtsersparnis ja nicht mehr viel her und bei den Reifen möchte ich auch nicht sparen, denn die sollen schön robust sein und kleben..

Seid Gegrüßt..
LArs


----------



## Crazy Creek (2. Februar 2007)

ich muss dann auch mal wieder updaten ^^ es ist ja auch immerhin eine neue sattelklemme dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerk (16. Februar 2007)

so war ja in letzter zeit bisschen canyon lastig hier  

deshalb hier mal mein neues "tourenbike" weil auf meinen downhiller muss ich länger warten als gedacht deshalb erst mal das hier ...








kommentare erwünscht ...

ride on
D.


----------



## Klaus Goerg (16. Februar 2007)

Kommentar: tolles Rad. Bodo Probst versteht sein Handwerk.
Regional gesehen sollte hier natürlich der Anteil der ansässigen Hersteller überwiegen. Haben wir doch in etliche namhafte Größen der Bike-Branche. Ob nun Canyon, Chaka, CMP, Müsing, Juchem, Radon und diverse Eigenmarken verschiedener Bike-Shops. Alle sorgen in ihrem Umfeld für etliche Arbeitsplätze und entsprechende Kaufkraft.

Grüsse

Klaus


----------



## Farodin (16. Februar 2007)

Kommentar 2 : Nettes Enduro ,bestimmt schön leicht ,oder?


----------



## deerk (16. Februar 2007)

yep so wie es da steht 15kg 

die laufräder hauen ziemlich rein .. aber da ich jetzt nicht gerade ein leichgewicht bin muss ich schon so laufräder nehmen sonst bin ich alle 2 tage am zentrieren  aber immer noch gut 3 kg leichter als mein letzes bike 

für mich im moment noch gefühlte 13kg 

ride on
D.


----------



## thto (3. März 2007)

@deerk
schönes fusion *daumen hoch*
was kommt für ein freerider in den stall ?
vg aus runkel
tt


----------



## >Helge< (3. März 2007)

@ DeerK:

Hi, erzähl mal etwas zum Hinterbausystem, ist das Ansprechverhalten wirklich so "straff" wie man immer liest?


----------



## deerk (3. März 2007)

servus.. 

konnte es noch nicht so richtig antesten bei dem super wetter 
weil ich ja eine 66 gewohnt bin hatte ich die 2 mal die ich jetzt gefahren bin 
so viel mit der pike zu tun weil die echt fies flach baut das ich jetzt gar nicht so auf den hinterbau geachtet hab aber ist schon straff funktioniert aber sehr gut 
fusion typisch im sitzen wippt es ganz wenig wenn man im stehen voll rein hämmert bewegt sich da gar nix es sei den man provoziert es im wiegetritt

fahre ja den german a dämpfer der da serien mässig drin war und der soll an sich ja recht progressiv sein also beim mir ist im moment so das ich relativ viel sag habe aber der dämpfer dann schnell progressiv wird bin mal paar schnelle wurzel trails gefahren und das einzige was ich gemerkt habe das die pike nicht so richtig mein fall ist ...

Fr bike mässig gute frage an stelle des freak sollte es ja auch ein ironhorse werden aber da fang ich jetzt nicht von an weil dann reg ich mich wieder auf ...  aber denk mal wenn dann wahrscheinlich ein ironhorse sunday also schon mehr dh weil ich das gefühl hab mit dem fusion wird einiges gehen wenn ich mich mal dran gewöhnt hab 


aber zum thema gabel 





und bevor das jetzt falsch rüber kommt nein ich kann kein geld kacken ich hab ein kleinen bike laden 

so dann hoff ich mal dass das wetter morgen bisschen besser ist weil ich würde die kiste schon mal gern gescheit testen 

bis dahin 

gehabt euch wohl 
rock en roll 

P.s hätte jetzt ein Ironhorse 6Point8 Frame weiss Fox DHX Air  Gr 19" günstig
 im angebot weil der kam genau eine woche nachdem ich von einem bekannten den freak rahmen gekauft hatte ... ja das leben ist manchmal echt hart ...


----------



## Chr!s (10. März 2007)

s. weitere Bilder im Benutzeralbum


----------



## specializedvw (24. März 2007)

mein demochen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (24. März 2007)

Wow!!!!

Reeeeeeeespekt!!!

Geiles Bike...mehr gibts da nicht zu sagen ...

Da seh ich doch einen potenziellen Gammelbiker in dir schlummern...

Ride Hard 
Lars


----------



## Harris_Hawk (25. März 2007)

Das man so etwas in unseren Breiten bestaunen darf hätt ich mir nich erträumt...geiles Teil, auf jeden Fall. 
Wahrscheinlich den Bikepark direkt vor der Türe^^,aber warum auch nich, wer hat der hat


----------



## specializedvw (26. März 2007)

thx, jungs^^


----------



## Farodin (31. März 2007)

Da hast du ja eine nette Page im Anhang hängen^^

Die wollen uns doch bestimmt auch poweren ,oder?!

Nee mal im ernst,was heißt powered in deinem Fall?
Fährst du Rennen und wirst von denen ausgestattet?

Gegrüßt


----------



## Hennin (9. April 2007)

So, jetzt muss ich aber auch mal meins zeigen 
Mein Torque 1 nach einigen Änderungen.





Gruß Tobi


----------



## thto (12. April 2007)

update  PIKE426 + HopePro2 + DT5.1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lieser (19. April 2007)

Wohn zwar nicht mehr in Koblenz hab aber lange da gewohnt und damit hier mal was anderes als canyon zu sehen ist stell ich meine mal ein


----------



## Lieser (19. April 2007)

so zweiterversuch hoffentlich klappts diesmal


----------



## Chneemann (12. Mai 2007)

Da die Marke "Eifelpower" wohl nur den wenigsten bekannt ist, stelle ich mein Bike mal vor:






Rahmen: MTB "Eifelpower" HT sparkling iron 19"
Feder: Rock Shox Reba Race mit Pop Loc
Kurbel/Schaltung: Shimano Deore LX mit SRAM x9
Bremse: Avid Juicy 7 Schreibe
Laufrad: Mavic Crossride
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26 x 2,25


----------



## Harris_Hawk (13. Mai 2007)

Der Rahmen sieht schon geil aus, was wiegt er denn? Und wo kommt die Marke Eifelpower her, sagt mir nämlich wirklich nichts.^^ Sieht aber schick aus, scheint wohl auch "Eifelpower" zu sein, gibts noch Race-lastigere Modelle?


----------



## Chneemann (14. Mai 2007)

Hi

Die Marke kommt aus Thür bei Mayen.
Ist eine relativ kleine Radschmiede, die es aber schon seit vielen Jahren gibt.
http://www.eifelpower-bikes.de/

Was das Teil wiegt, kann ich gar nicht sagen - habs noch nicht gewogen.
Auf jeden Fall deutlich weniger als mein altes Baumarkt-MTB


----------



## Eifelbike (25. Mai 2007)

Ich fahre ein *Liteville*,
mit einer RS Revelation. Foto habe ich im  Moment nicht.

Es macht absolut Spaß!

Sportliche Grüße aus Manderscheid

www.eifelbike.de


----------



## Harris_Hawk (11. Juni 2007)

So, mal wieder ein Foto...diesmal mit aktuellem Bike-Foto nach 24h Rennen vom MTB-Team Schaumburg bei Hahnstätten...


----------



## Farodin (11. Juni 2007)

Boah, cooles Foto!!! Wertung 10 von 10 !!!
Man sind wir am posen !!!^^

Aber wir haben es uns verdient !!!

Gammelbiker forever !!!!


----------



## Siegfried (13. Juni 2007)

Habe ein neues Bike zum Geburtstag bekommen.


----------



## Farodin (13. Juni 2007)

Sieht verdammt lecker aus....leihst du es mir mal für eine Tour ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegfried (14. Juni 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Sieht verdammt lecker aus....leihst du es mir mal für eine Tour ?!




Hätte ich gerne gemacht, aber es hat die erste Probefahrt am berühmten Kaffeetisch nicht überstanden. 
Es ist direkt in hungrige Canyons gefahren ( Mund ).

Gruß


----------



## Farodin (14. Juni 2007)

Ooooch,tut mir leid!!! Ich hoffe es gab vorher wenigstens noch ein paar spektakuläre Monsterdrops,Wheelies,Manuals und Prejumps ?!?! 

Da blutet mir glatt das Herz! ^^


----------



## Hirnie (27. Juni 2007)

So hier stell ich auch ma mein ESX 6.0 rein! 




Lg Hirnie


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (28. Juni 2007)

Mein Giant NRS







ursprünglich mal ein cube 3 ltd..

verbaut sind:

Giant NRS 2005
Fox Float R
Marzocchi MX Comp ETA '04
Avid Juicy 7 '07
FSA K-Force Carbon XC Riser
XT Naben mit Mavic 317 Felgen (werden getauscht gegen Hope Pro 2 in blau und DT Swiss 4.2d)


----------



## schnellejugend (28. Juni 2007)

Upgedatet:leider ohne Bleche, vll schimmert meine Gayness noch in Sitzhöhe und Fläschchenhalter durch





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Harris_Hawk (29. Juni 2007)

Hi, 
ich wollte mal fragen, wie das mit der Rohloff im Cannondale Rahmen ist?!? Benötigt man da i-was spezielles. Also Kettenspanner oder so, oder passt die Rohloff einfach in jeden normalo Rahmen?


----------



## Ronon Dex (29. Juni 2007)

wo wir grad bei cannondale sind...


----------



## schnellejugend (30. Juni 2007)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich wollte mal fragen, wie das mit der Rohloff im Cannondale Rahmen ist?!? Benötigt man da i-was spezielles. Also Kettenspanner oder so, oder passt die Rohloff einfach in jeden normalo Rahmen?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harris_Hawk (30. Juni 2007)

Was kostet denn im "Normalfall" das Nachrüsten von einer Rohloff im großen und Ganzen. Das würde mich schon mal interessieren, in meinem nächsten Bike sollte wenn möglich nämlich eine Rohloff-Schaltung drinne sein, aber die meisten fertigen Bikes mit Rohloff gefallen mir nicht oder sind einfach zu schwer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DGT 07 (30. Juni 2007)

Mein Spielzeug. Wollte mal versuchen ob ich das Pic big rausbringen kann.
Hoffe es klappt.


----------



## DGT 07 (30. Juni 2007)

Nee wohl nich liegt das daran das es nur mit Handy geschossen wurde???


----------



## Harris_Hawk (14. Juli 2007)

Ah,ein Nerve...
Ich versteh aber nicht, warum sich viele das Nerve holen und nicht direkt ein Torque. Ich finde das T. ist viel allroundtauglicher, als man denkt auf den ersten Blick. 
Ein Freund ist damit sogar in einem 24h Rennen wunderbar ausgekommen.


----------



## Farodin (14. Juli 2007)

Ist er ^^ ..

Aber das Nerve ist leicher und raciger... und wer nicht all zuviel trixt der fühlt sich auf dem auch ganz wohl !


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Juli 2007)

sportlichen Gruß aus Kommern !


----------



## Farodin (14. Juli 2007)

Uiiiii, ein GPSler!!!

Da habe ich mich noch nicht ran getraut...

Klappt das wirklich zu zuverlässig,wie es immer erzählt wird??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siegfried (15. Juli 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Uiiiii, ein GPSler!!!
> 
> Da habe ich mich noch nicht ran getraut...
> 
> Klappt das wirklich zu zuverlässig,wie es immer erzählt wird??



 Habe mir einen Garmin 60 CSx zugelegt. Mit dem Teil findest du 
alle Wege, bzw. kannst du alle Fahrten aufzeichen. Echt super !!!

Gruß


----------



## Harris_Hawk (7. September 2007)

So, mein Bike in freier Wildbahn! Zu Weihnachten kommen noch die Marta Sl dran, die XTs sind auf Dauer nicht so der Burner^^
Joa, was ich noch fragen wollte, hat jemand eine Ahnung, wann oder ob der MaXC-Trial dieses Jahr stattfindet?


----------



## Mc_Fly (7. September 2007)

....... und hier mein neues Bike.




Nicolai Nonius

.... und das ist mim Vorgänger passiert ....




Rahmenbruch die 2.te

Ich muss dringend abnehmen. Anscheinden sind 82 Kg zu schwer für nen Bergamont Rahmen *grins*


----------



## specializedvw (23. September 2007)

hm hab ein neues


----------



## Harris_Hawk (25. September 2007)

Goiles Specialized, die Location sieht nach Boppard aus?!? So, bin zwar nicht ich der fährt, aber ich hoffe, dass er damit einverstanden ist...auf jeden Fall wars eine geile Tour!!!


----------



## Farodin (26. September 2007)

Na klar ist er !!! Kein Ding! Immer gerne du Gammler 
Das war echt eine nette ,fette Tour!

Hey specializedvw schenkst du mir jetzt dein altes (neues) Bike?? 
Dein neues ist genauso nett wie das alte!!!!


----------



## specializedvw (26. September 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Na klar ist er !!! Kein Ding! Immer gerne du Gammler
> Das war echt eine nette ,fette Tour!
> 
> Hey specializedvw schenkst du mir jetzt dein altes (neues) Bike??
> Dein neues ist genauso nett wie das alte!!!!




rr, das alte ist gerissen, und das kam auf garantie


----------



## Farodin (26. September 2007)

specializedvw schrieb:


> rr, das alte ist gerissen, und das kam auf garantie



Reißt du mir auch eines  

Was hast du denn mit dem armen Teil angestellt?!?! 
Du musst es ja mehr als hart rangenommen haben!  

Mein Beileid !!! 
Wann ist das Begräbnis? Und bin ich zum Leichenschaus eingeladen??


----------



## specializedvw (27. September 2007)

Farodin schrieb:


> Reißt du mir auch eines
> 
> Was hast du denn mit dem armen Teil angestellt?!?!
> Du musst es ja mehr als hart rangenommen haben!
> ...




also ich bin nur im mässigen tempo dh gefahren, und dann ist das ding geplatzt 

ja begräbnis ist bestimmt in den usa, oder halt dort wo die kaputten hingehen               sonst hätte ich natürlich viele leute eingeladen, auch dich


----------



## specializedvw (27. September 2007)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/408988/cat/19466



kannst du mir vllt sagen wo das ist??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Farodin (27. September 2007)

Na,dann bin ich ja beruhigt! Wir sehen uns dann in den USA  

Ja sicher kann ich das! Das ist im Vulkanpark in der Nähe von Andernach.
Gleich dannach kommt dann die Eselstreppe...

Wenn du Google earth öffnest dann gibst du diese Koordinaten ein:
50°28'50.25"N 7°19'46.84"E
Und schon siehst du diesen kleinen gewundenen Pfad,der sich den Berg hinunter schlängelt...Das ist die Eselstreppe! Und auf dem selben Bergkamm (nur ein wenig weiter vorher müsste der Vulkanpark sein)---ich hoffe das stimmt soweit ^^
Hennin dürfte dir da aber mehr drüber erzählen können! 
Der spielt nämlich immer unseren Guide auf der anderen Rheinseite...
Aber icvh glaube mit dem Demochen müsstest du ganz schön arbeiten ,bis du die Eselstreppe runterbrettern kannst...
Aber du kannst dich ja dennoch der nächsten 5 Stunden Tour der Gammelbiker anschließen !!


----------



## Farodin (27. September 2007)

Ich muss schon sagen: Nirgendwo hat mir biken bisher so ein Spaß bereitet wie in Andernach !!!


----------



## Farodin (27. September 2007)

Naja,wenn man es wohl genau nimmt dürfte das wohl eher das Brohltal sein...bzw...Brohlgipfel oder wie auch immer.
Du siehst es ja auch der Karte. Aber von Andernach sind wir halt immer gestartet  und da ich mich da nicht sooo gut auskenne..


----------



## specializedvw (27. September 2007)

hört sich gut an, musste mal bei mir auf kleine dh strecke kommen...


----------



## actionjackson (7. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
hab ne Frage an Euch. Stimmt es das en paar Verückte ne North Shore Strecke in die Büsche gekloppt haben.Und zwar bei Trittscheid(Eifel). Wär cool wenn ihr mir ne befriedigende Antwort geben könnt. Dann lohnt es sich auch bei meinem nächsten Besuch in die Heimat mein Big Air mit zunehmen.
Gruß aus Freiburg


----------



## deerk (23. Oktober 2007)

hier mal meine neue karre 







ride on
D.


----------



## AppleRider (23. Oktober 2007)

Moins


----------



## specializedvw (24. Oktober 2007)

fein!


----------



## Farodin (17. Dezember 2007)

Moin, 
ich bin nicht mehr auf meinem Canyon anzutreffen. Also nicht erschrecken ich bins trotzdem!





Man sieht sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (17. Dezember 2007)

na das ging ja flott mim aufbau! schaut gut aus 
gruß joshi


----------



## Farodin (17. Dezember 2007)

ich habe auch Tag und Nacht geschuftet  
..nein war alles kein Problem und war mal eine willkommene Abwechslung zum ständigen Lernen.

Ich hoffe mal der besoffene Kapitän deines Kahns ist auch bals wieder nüchtern ,damit du dann auch anfangen kannst ein wenig zu werkeln..
Du willst ja schließlich irgendwann das nächste Rennen fahren.
Ich drücke dir jedenfalls die Daumen!

Schöne Grüße und Gute Nacht!
Lars


----------



## baltes21 (18. Dezember 2007)

So Jungs und Mädchen,
meine Sehenscheidenentzündung in der ferse ist auskuriert, und morgen wird mal die erste Ausfahrt seit mitte September gemacht, erstmal nur langsam.
Aber ich freu mich drauf nochmal die schöne Vulkaneifel mit meinem Bike zu erleben.

Gruß Baltes


----------



## Farodin (18. Dezember 2007)

Na dann viel Spaß Baltes!


----------



## Harris_Hawk (19. Dezember 2007)

*augenausfall* Man Lars, das teil ist richtig, richtig geil geworden!!!


----------



## Farodin (19. Dezember 2007)

Ich nehme es am Freitag mit nach Leubsdorf  ,dann können wir ein wenig touren gehen...vielleicht gehen wir dann ja auch mal Nightriden ^^..wir sind ja nun alle gut ausgerüstet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crazy Creek (20. Dezember 2007)

am freitag ?? also morgen?oder ein anderer freitag?


----------



## Farodin (20. Dezember 2007)

ja klar morgen komm ich nach hause...


----------



## gomm13 (26. Januar 2008)

hi,
wie viel habt ihr rein gestecht?


----------



## Farodin (26. Januar 2008)

Hi Gomm, was meinst du? Worein denn?


----------



## thto (10. Februar 2008)




----------



## Farodin (10. Februar 2008)

Uii, wenn das mal keine Erinnerungen wachruft ...ein Canyon^^

Schaut gut aus!!
(Aber das Bike hätte dir auch ein wenig größeres Foto wert sein können)  

Viel Spaß damit!!


----------



## thto (11. Februar 2008)

dankeschön, deinem profil/benutzerbild nach zu urteilen weinst du anscheinend deinem torque noch eine kleine träne nach


----------



## schnellejugend (11. Februar 2008)

Wie, was jetzt?

DEINS?????


----------



## Farodin (11. Februar 2008)

^^ Das ist nur ein kleines Andenken  ...

Ich finde das Foto mit der Bank einfach zu cool ^^


----------



## thto (11. Februar 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Wie, was jetzt?
> 
> DEINS?????



yo ging nicht anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thto (11. Februar 2008)

Farodin schrieb:


> ^^ Das ist nur ein kleines Andenken  ...
> 
> Ich finde das Foto mit der Bank einfach zu cool ^^



yepp


----------



## agrohardtail (12. Februar 2008)

fahre: 
Solid Team DH 04(230mm FW) mit Boxxer Team, Trickstuff QHD-1, Hope Pro II Nabe, Mavic EX 829 Tubeless mit vorne Hutchinson octupus und hinten michelin C16( identisches Profil ka warum^^ vorne war zufallskauf^^), Fox Vanilla RC Dämpfer, Point Vorbau und Easton EA50 lenker, Shimano Saint Kurbel, 42er Race Face kettenblatt truvativ Team Innenlager, truvatgiv Boxguide kefü, XT short cage Schaltwerk und ner Rennradkassette
das bike wiegt komplett nur 18,5 kilo (für nen dhler recht leicht^^)
und dann fahere ich noch nen Outlaw witchmaster DH was ich zum all mountain umgebaut habe 

übrigens der Outlaw Rahmen steht zum verkauf!!!!!^^


----------



## schnellejugend (12. Februar 2008)

thto schrieb:


> yo ging nicht anders




 Ich habe Verständniss für alle Arten von Konsumzwang im Allgemeinen und grösstes Verständniss in deinem speziellen Fall.


----------



## thto (12. Februar 2008)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> Ich habe Verständniss für alle Arten von Konsumzwang im Allgemeinen und grösstes Verständniss in deinem speziellen Fall.


----------



## Highlander1972 (12. Februar 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde....

Gehört nicht hier hin, denke ich mal.

Aber meine Frage und bitte ist, hat jemand GPS Tracks aus der Region Weiler ??
Meine Schwester wohnt dort seit paar Jahren und ich wollte beim nächsten Besuch mein Bike mal mit nehmen.

THX 

Kette rechts
Volker


----------



## LifesAGamble (12. Februar 2008)

hallöchen, hier is ma mein hobel...!


----------



## Farodin (13. Februar 2008)

Wow, krasses Geschoss !!!


----------



## pfohlenrolle (13. Februar 2008)

Nice 1...
Bis auf den Sattel ... *Aua* sach ich nur


----------



## Farodin (13. Februar 2008)

Ich sach nur jedem seinen Sattel ...und jedem seine Erfahrungen  
Für reinen Freeride ist er doch ok ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (13. Februar 2008)

okay, ich glaub n schwarzer sattel sieht besser aus.
aber ich komm mit dem sattel sogar auf touren gut zurecht...trotz meinem knochigen hintern


----------



## Crazy Creek (13. Februar 2008)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/5/7/0/7/9/_/large/Faggin.jpg


----------



## pfohlenrolle (13. Februar 2008)

Farodin schrieb:


> Für reinen Freeride ist er doch ok ^^



Sicher


----------



## Harris_Hawk (14. Februar 2008)

@ Crazy-Creek

Joshi, echt mal, eines der geilsten Bikes, die man im ganzen Westerwald auffinden kann, langsam verblasst mein Bike gegenüber Lukas Cove und deinem Faggin erst recht...na ja, was solls, mein Bike muss leider noch 7000 km halten bis ein neues her darf! 

Also, Ride ON!

Hmm, was hat das Bionicon denn gekostet, sieht ja schon nice aus...


----------



## Farodin (14. Februar 2008)

Wow!!!!  Ich bin sprachlos!!! 

Luke hat mir eben vom Preis deines Bikes gesprochen und ich muss sagen es sieht auch aus wie ein 6000 Euro Bike !!! *Sabber* 

Es sieht echt sehr geil aus mit dem Tiso Set!!! 

(Aber ob ich dich nun überhaupt noch sehen kann,wenn du an mir vorbei fährst ist fraglich...ich schätze mal ich kann höchstens deine Kondensstreifen bewundern...)

Viel Spaß beim einreiten !!!


----------



## Farodin (14. Februar 2008)

Ich bin mal so frei...dein Bike ist es wert hier abgelichtet zu werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LifesAGamble (14. Februar 2008)

@hawk: war n gebrauchtes schnäppchen...keine 1500 hab ich bezahlt gehabt vor nem jahr...und es war jeden cent wert!


----------



## Harris_Hawk (16. Februar 2008)

Mal ein Update meines Bikes, hat sich bis auf den Hinterreifen nicht viel verändert...vorne kommt der Lopes "Bling Bling" auch noch drauf...


----------



## agrohardtail (17. Februar 2008)

perverse sitzhaltung da finde ich meinen downhiller aber gemütlicher obwohl ich den selben sattel hba 

und damit soll man lange fahren können????^^


----------



## Harris_Hawk (22. Februar 2008)

Welches Bike meinst Du mit der "perversen Sitzhaltung" ? xD


----------



## agrohardtail (22. Februar 2008)

na deins^^


----------



## Crazy Creek (23. Februar 2008)

wenn man keine ahung hat einfach mal ...


----------



## Harris_Hawk (24. Februar 2008)

Aber mal wirklich, wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal...


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (24. Februar 2008)

Mit dem hier kann man mich durch Trier und seine Wälder sausen sehen:






Würde das übrigens gerne auch mal zusamm mit anderen XClern tun! Also wer hier aus Trier kommt.... 
Bislang bin ich immer noch allein unterwegs. Bin zum studieren hergezogen und komm ursprünglich aus Ost-Westfalen in NRW.


----------



## Crazy Creek (24. Februar 2008)

Trier ist leider weit weg, aber wenn du mal in der Nähe von Linz bist sag bescheid.^^


----------



## agrohardtail (25. Februar 2008)

Crazy Creek schrieb:


> wenn man keine ahung hat einfach mal ...



ja warum .......... du dich dann nicht einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrohardtail (25. Februar 2008)

wenn man nicht fahren kann fährt man halt cross country oder?


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. Februar 2008)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> wenn man nicht fahren kann fährt man halt cross country oder?



Bist wohl n Spaßvogel hm? 

"Wenn man nichtmal n Berg hoch kommt fährt man halt DH oder?"


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. Februar 2008)

.


----------



## agrohardtail (25. Februar 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Bist wohl n Spaßvogel hm?
> 
> "Wenn man nichtmal n Berg hoch kommt fährt man halt DH oder?"



wer schlau ist nimmt den lift oder?   ich spaße nur


----------



## Tom$ (25. Februar 2008)

agrohardtail schrieb:


> wenn man nicht fahren kann fährt man halt cross country oder?


  

Giebt es eigentlich ein Thema, indem du keinen sinnlosen Beitrag postest?


----------



## agrohardtail (25. Februar 2008)

ne wenn du schon so blöd fragst. ausserdem resultiert diese aussage nur auf der blöden anmache von carzy-creek und harris hawk, nach einer normalen(aber ungewöhnlich ausgedrückten ) frage.


----------



## pfohlenrolle (25. Februar 2008)

Goldene Zitrone schrieb:


> Mit dem hier kann man mich durch Trier und seine Wälder sausen sehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alter Schwede, das ist mal ein feines & exklusives Hardtail. Mich würde mal interessieren was der Hobel so wiegt ???
Aber vielmehr würde mich interessieren, wie man sich als Student sowas leisten kann? Bin selbst einer, meine Kasse reicht noch nich mal für ein Canyon im Moment (gut dass ich schon eins hab <-- wurde angefahren, da gabs dann bissl Schmerzensgeld, dafür war mein altes Speci danach krum  ).
Also, eins der besten HT's das ich je gesehen habe


----------



## GT_Frodo (25. Februar 2008)

sehr schickes voitl, blau-weiß sieht man nicht so oft. Gut, dass Du geschrieben hast, dass Du ein Westfale bist, sonst hätte ich noch auf Bayer getippt ;-) 
Ich poste hier dann auch mal mein aktuelles Hardtail:


----------



## Harris_Hawk (25. Februar 2008)

@ Goldene Zitrone

Das Bike ist mal der Hammer, das Blau gefällt wirklich gut! Auch das alles erstklassig ist; Pace, X.0, Hope(?!?), Tune...das ist mal ein cooles CC Bike, übrigends, die Reifenwahl vorne find ich klasse!

@ GT Frodo, das Bike ist ja mal der Hammer! Sind das Hope-Bremsscheiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. Februar 2008)

Danke euch, schön dass es gefällt!

Also wenn ich mir das bike angeschafft hätte, als ich schon am studieren war, hätte ich mir das natürlich nie erlauben können. Auch wenn man es dem Bock nicht unbedingt ansieht, ist er (zumindest der Rahmen) schon 3,5 Jahre alt und die meistens parts (außer Gabel, Sattel und Kurbel) etwa 2,5 bis 3 Jahre.
Damals hab ich mir die Kohle mit Ferienjobs und Zivi-Gehalt zusammen gekatzt. Gabel, Sattel und Kurbel wurden mit Ferienjob und der Auflösung meines DJ-Equipments inkl. Platten finanziert; die Sache war eh allmählich am einschlafen gewesen...  

So wirklich leicht ist es mit 9,4 kg allerdings nicht. Das liegt maßgeblich am Rahmen, der wiegt nämlich 1590 g leider. Allerdings ist die aktuelle Serie des ML 6 mit 1350 leichter. Meiner war einer aus der aller ersten Serie, da waren sie noch schwerer.
Wenn ich irgendwann berufstätig bin oder vorher n Haufen Geld irgendwie gewinne, kaufe ich mir vielleicht den aktuellen 
Auf Plastikrahmen stehe ich nämlich nicht so (außer vielleicht der Zaskar Carbon, der aber unerschwinglich ist) und die Rahmen von Voitl haben es mir einfach angetan.

@Harris_Hawk: der Conti MK ist wirklich klasse! Werd mir den für hinten auch noch besorgen, wenn der olle Explorer mal am Ende ist. Naben sind Tune, keine Hope.

@Frodo: deinem GT würde ne rote Kurbel noch gut zu Gesicht stehen find ich!
Ist das ne alte Judy SL, die Gabel?


----------



## GT_Frodo (25. Februar 2008)

Danke!
Ist eine Alligator Bremscheibe, Nope-Nabe, Juicy-Bremsen... bunt gemischt ;-)


----------



## GT_Frodo (25. Februar 2008)

ne rote Kurbel wäre nochmal was, stimmt. Es ist aber etwas gefährlich, da der rote Eloxfarbton selten wirklich gleich ist. es ärgert mich schon etwas, dass der tune-vorbau und die nope-naben nicht so richtig gut zueinander passen, aber was solls.
Die Gabel ist eine Sid XC BJ2000
Neue Reifen brauche ich noch, die alten Dinger siond zu schmal und haben zu wenig Grip.
Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung im 2.1er-2.25er Bereich? Kein Schwalbe!

Gruß,
Lars


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (25. Februar 2008)

Stimmt damals hatten die SID und Judys noch das gleiche Casting. Und die SID waren noch steif  

Auf dem Foto sieht man nicht wirklich einen farblichen Unterschied zwischen Vorbau und Nabe... Mich würde eher der Unterschied zwischen dem Rot der Gabel und dem der Eloxalteile stören. Die SID im blau vom Rahmen gepulvert oder in schwarz wäre sicher auch ne Überlegung wert oder? 

Was Reifen angeht: wie gesagt, den Conti MK find ich top. Gutes Gewicht, super Grip. Manche meckern über den Verschleiß, was ich so aber nicht bestätigen kann. Wobei man sagen muss, dass ich ihn bislang auch nur am VR fahre.
Den Speed King in 2,1 hatte ich auch probiert. Der war mir aber vorne zu schmal und hinten brummt er mir zu laut auf Asphalt   Grip hat der aber auch!


----------



## superrocker73 (25. Februar 2008)

So, und da ich auch hier in der Gegend rumgondel gibt's nun meinen neuen Gaul zu bewundern...ist zwar keine Leichtbauschleuder wie die letzten Posts hier, ist aber mein erster Neuaufbau und ich bin bin total glücklich und stolz...

Tatatata........


----------



## Farodin (26. Februar 2008)

@Rocker: Da hat aber einer investiert !! Sehr gute Wahl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT_Frodo (26. Februar 2008)

@superrocker
Von der Stylepolizei bekommst Du auch ein  

Ich hatte in Hinterkopf, dass das Enduro immer diese Doppelbrückengabel hat, das ist dann wohl falsch....oder hast Du eine Sonderlocke?


----------



## superrocker73 (26. Februar 2008)

Die ganz neuen, die aussehen wie Eisdielencruiser, haben die Doppelbrücke. Ein Freund von mir hat sich jetzt son'n Teil geholt und ist jetzt fleissig am Umsetzen üben... 

Meins ist von 2006 und ist mit der Pike, übrigens eine supergeile extrem gut ansprechende Gabel, serienmässig ausgestattet gewesen. Bin trotzdem immer noch am überlegen, ob ich eine Lyrik nachrüste, wären ja auch ca. 1,5 cm Federweg mehr und das Tretlager kommt ein wenig höher...

so ziemlich alles andere ist ausgetauscht worden und der Rahmen wurde auch neu gepulvert...


----------



## pfohlenrolle (26. Februar 2008)

edit: hmm wenn ich's mir länger anschau, ist die "Farbe" doch ganz geil. 
Dito, die Pike ist ne feine Gabel


----------



## jmr-biking (3. März 2008)

So, damit fahre ich in der Eifel rum. Demnächst kommt nocht ein Hardtail von Centurion dazu.


----------



## deerk (4. März 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> So, und da ich auch hier in der Gegend rumgondel gibt's nun meinen neuen Gaul zu bewundern...ist zwar keine Leichtbauschleuder wie die letzten Posts hier, ist aber mein erster Neuaufbau und ich bin bin total glücklich und stolz...
> 
> Tatatata........



die farbe ist geil gibet nix  ... nur den vorbau find ich ein bisschen lang ... 

sonst dicke karre ... 

ride on
D.


----------



## superrocker73 (12. März 2008)

deerk schrieb:


> die farbe ist geil gibet nix  ... nur den vorbau find ich ein bisschen lang ...
> 
> sonst dicke karre ...
> 
> ...



Hast Recht, ein neuer Vorbau ist aber schon bestellt...
Ausserdem brauche ich noch 'ne neue Kettenführung, Problem ist nur, daß ich davon so richtig gar keine Ahnung habe...Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen???


----------



## Farodin (14. März 2008)

Moin, der NC-17 - Tensioner Stinger ,(bzw. Blackspire -umgelabelt) passt auf jeden Fall an ein SX und funktioniert super! (29 Euro -recht günstig ist er auch) zumindest wenn du 2 Kettenblätter fährst...

Wenn du nur eines fährst hast du die Qual der Wahl von Billigteil bis hin zu einem Ethirteen..


----------



## Joki (14. März 2008)

GT_Frodo schrieb:


> ne rote Kurbel wäre nochmal was, stimmt. Es ist aber etwas gefährlich, da der rote Eloxfarbton selten wirklich gleich ist. es ärgert mich schon etwas, dass der tune-vorbau und die nope-naben nicht so richtig gut zueinander passen, aber was solls.
> Die Gabel ist eine Sid XC BJ2000
> Neue Reifen brauche ich noch, die alten Dinger siond zu schmal und haben zu wenig Grip.
> Habt Ihr eine Empfehlung im 2.1er-2.25er Bereich? Kein Schwalbe!
> ...



Hi Lars, 
ich weiss ja was und wo du fährst, deshalb würd ich nichts anderes ausser Maxxis in Erwägung ziehen

Wieso willst du keine Schwalbe Reifen?

Mein Vorschlag:

IRC Trailbear
oder 
Maxxis xyz
(schätzungsweise würde ein Maxxis advantage sehr gut funktionieren)

Wir fahren ja fast ausschliesslich nur noch Maxxis, weil die Funktion sowie die Preis-Leistung einfach stimmen.

Joki


----------



## GT_Frodo (16. März 2008)

Hey Joki, allesklar bei Dir?
An Schwalbe habe ich mich satt gesehen, NN sind zwar ganz o.k., aber nicht erste Wahl bei mir
Maxxis Advantage hätte ich jetzt auch gedacht, sind die auch bei Nässe gut?
Conti soll ja auch eine ganz gute neue Gummimischung haben, Black Chili, im neuen Mountain King, viell probiere ich den mal in 2.2


----------



## Joki (16. März 2008)

naja bei Nässe gut ist relativ....der NN ist auch bei Nässe nur bedingt gut. Bin gestern gefahren...und da war noch nicht mal ein richtiger Schlammreifen gut.....
also für nasse forstautobahnen und gemäßigte Trails wird der advantage schon reichen aber z.b.  einen aufgeweichten WK würd ich damit nicht unbedingt fahren...

ich mach dir mal ein bild vom advantage und lass es dir per mail zukommen!

ja probier mal den Conti und sag mir wie er ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specializedvw (18. März 2008)

fahre immernoch das da, aber mit neuen runden teilen  ->>





oder So


----------



## agrohardtail (18. März 2008)

wie viel wiegt den dein demo? hast ja schon ziemlich viele leichte teile dran


----------



## specializedvw (18. März 2008)

kann dir nicht genau sagen... aber wiege das demnächst


----------



## agrohardtail (19. März 2008)

bist du nicht der wladimir aus andernach??? der hendrik hat mir erzählt du wärst recht schnell unterwegs.


----------



## specializedvw (20. März 2008)

hm joa ich bins


----------



## Crazy Creek (19. April 2008)




----------



## Farodin (19. April 2008)

Sehr fein! Meinen Glückwunsch!


----------



## maik_87 (6. Mai 2008)

Also ich fahre:


----------



## maik_87 (6. Mai 2008)

@Crazy Creek

sehr sehr schönes bike...!!
Wenn ich mal fragendarf was wiegt denn das gute stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (6. Mai 2008)

ei guuude maik - raff jetzt erst, dass du es bist


----------



## maik_87 (6. Mai 2008)

häää..., warum jetz erst...?? Wegen dem weißen??


----------



## Goldene Zitrone (6. Mai 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> [/URL]



2 Fragen: 
Wieso fährst du die Kurbel mit 3 Kränzen? 
Wieso sind die Nokons randvoll mit Perlen aufgezogen? (ist doch schwerer)


----------



## Balu. (6. Mai 2008)

So, dann möchte ich mich auch hier mal kurz vorstellen:

Mein Bike (das was ich behalten würde, wenn ich nur eins behalten dürfte):






Mein Karate Monkey (mittlerweile 2x9)[Auf Foto noch im Wintersetup fixed Gear:






Mein Trialer:






... von meinem Cyclocrosser finde ich grad keine Bilder, waren im alten Album. Es aber eh nur Trainingsgerät ... naja, der Trialer eigentlich auch ...

Wer suchet :


----------



## maik_87 (6. Mai 2008)

@Goldenen Zitrone

2 Fragen: 
Wieso fährst du die Kurbel mit 3 Kränzen? 
Wieso sind die Nokons randvoll mit Perlen aufgezogen? (ist doch schwerer)

Also ich hab bis jetz es noch nicht geschafft diese Kurbel ab zu bekommen... Aber morgen geh ich zu nem Bikeshop. Weil die haben ne kurbel abzieher. Dann werden diese auch verschwinden....  

Jaaa.., und ich finde das es so besser aussieht mit den Nokon's.... Und demnächst kommen noch mehr rote Akzente ans bike, dann erschlägt das einen auch nich mehr soooo wie man es jetz auf diesem Foto wahrnimmt...!! Kommt bisschen sehr krass rüber aus dem Foto in Wirklichkeit sieht das nich sooo krass aus....


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (6. Mai 2008)

jepp wegen dem weißen 

ich finds aber auch etwas zuviel des guten mit den komplett roten nokons. würd da echt den mittelteil rausnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> jepp wegen dem weißen
> 
> ich finds aber auch etwas zuviel des guten mit den komplett roten nokons. würd da echt den mittelteil rausnehmen





na.....wenn man nicht mehr auf dem Bike sitzt, dann redet man darüber wie man immer gesessen hat... 

Pogomän....Donnerstag 1400 h Keramikmuseum gebont ???

dann kannste dem maik sayn CarbonCanyon in Natura bewundern, der kommt denke ich auch.....

bis demnäx in der Brex


----------



## P0g0Fr3aK (6. Mai 2008)

jep ist gebongt. bin heut schon ne kleinere tour gefahren 

maik wird uns aber auf und davon radeln


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Mai 2008)

P0g0Fr3aK schrieb:


> jep ist gebongt. bin heut schon ne kleinere tour gefahren
> 
> maik wird uns aber auf und davon radeln





glaub ich nicht....sonst könnte er ja direkt alleine fahren.....ich denke der ist auch froh wenn er ne gute Truppe um sich rum hat.....und wenn er am Berg mal Gas geben will....wird er oben auf uns warten...das machen doch unsere anderen "Heizer" auch !!

---aber laß uns das lieber in unserem Fred austratschen.......


----------



## maik_87 (6. Mai 2008)

Hehe.., naja ich denk ihr werdet ja och nich sooo langsam fahren.... ;-)

Und jap donnertag geht klar... Is das da bei der Keramikinsel oder wie... bin mir da nich ganz sicher....


----------



## BrexbachG. (6. Mai 2008)

maik_87 schrieb:


> Hehe.., naja ich denk ihr werdet ja och nich sooo langsam fahren.... ;-)
> 
> Und jap donnertag geht klar... Is das da bei der Keramikinsel oder wie... bin mir da nich ganz sicher....




......ein Stück weiter Richtung Ortsausgang....Keramikmuseumparkplatz !!

....und du wirst überrascht sayn wiiiieeeee langsam wir (geworden)sind....bis Donnerstag !!!


----------



## Crazy Creek (7. Mai 2008)

9,3


----------



## Crazy Creek (7. Mai 2008)

mit rr .... mit nn wohl etwas schwerer


----------



## LastActionHero (16. Juni 2008)

Dann poste ich auch mal meine neue Errungenschaft:




 


KLICK ZUM VERGRÖßERN

Radon ZR Team 5.0 - nichts besonders tolles, aber mir macht es Spaß  
mal sehn wer mich damit in nächster Zeit sichtet 

desöfteren bin ich auch hiermit unterwegs:


----------



## Farodin (16. Juni 2008)

Das nenne ich mal ein Black Beauty!  

Und das mit dem Spaß ist doch die Hauptsache!


----------



## >Helge< (17. Juni 2008)

superrocker73 schrieb:


> ....Ausserdem brauche ich noch 'ne neue Kettenführung, Problem ist nur, daß ich davon so richtig gar keine Ahnung habe...Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen???



Also ich fahre ein SX mit der NC-17 Stinger (XT Kurbel mit  22/36er Kb)...die ist wirklich günstig, leicht und gut und bin super zufrieden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superrocker73 (17. Juni 2008)

Danke für den Tip, fahre mittlerweile genau diese Kettenführung...


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juni 2008)

So, mit meinem Centurion Backfire fahre ich seit ein paar Wochen in der Eifel und bei diversen Marathonen rum:




Der Procraft-Vorbau mußte auch schon einem F99 Syntace Vorbau weichen. Ein Syntace Carbon-Lenker wird auch noch bald folgen.


----------



## Harris_Hawk (17. Juni 2008)

Nice nice! Welcher LRS ist denn an dem Centurion, und was wiegt er?


----------



## jmr-biking (17. Juni 2008)

Harris_Hawk schrieb:


> Nice nice! Welcher LRS ist denn an dem Centurion, und was wiegt er?



Danke! Der LRS ist eigentlich nichts Besonders. dt swiss X 430 Felgen mit dt swiss comp Speichen und Nippel und Shimano XT Naben. Früher oder später wird er noch gegen einen leichteren LRS ausgetauscht. 
Wenn ich die Gewichte der einzelnen Teile zusammen rechne, dann komme ich auf ein Gesamtgewicht für VR und HR von 1776 Gramm. Also reichlich Tuningpotenzial.


----------



## Siegfried (30. Juni 2008)

Hinterrad Scheibenbremse nach einem kurzen " Ausritt "


----------



## sebot.rlp (30. Juni 2008)

Siegfried schrieb:


> Hinterrad Scheibenbremse nach einem kurzen " Ausritt "



Krasses Bild. Hast das mit einer Wärmebildkamera gemacht?


----------



## Siegfried (1. Juli 2008)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Krasses Bild. Hast das mit einer Wärmebildkamera gemacht?



Ja, ich habe für meinen Betrieb eine Wärmebildkamera gekauft. Werde am Wochenende meinen MR 7 nach längeren Abfahrten mal Ablichten. Ich stelle die Bilder dann in mein Album. Bin selbst gespannt, wie warm die Scheibenbremsaufnahmen,der Rahmen und die Reifen werden.

Gruß.


----------



## Chr!s (4. Juli 2008)

zwischenzeitlich wurde der Vorbau getauscht, klar. Und mit der XTR-Kurbel würds noch besser aussehen. Mal sehen, wann sie kommt.


----------



## greg130287 (27. August 2008)

test


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg130287 (27. August 2008)

Hallo, bin neu hier und hab am Anfang dieses Themas gesehen, das manche vielleicht gern ma paar HAWK Bikes sehen wollen. Aber das hat glaubsch leider noch keiner gemacht, eins hier zu veröffentlichen. Na gut, dann will ich mal der erste sein und meinen ganzen Stolz vorstellen 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/169774
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/169780
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/169779
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/169781
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/169776
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/169777
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/169778
Das bike ist eine wahrer schatz, die firma kult, der rahmen kult, die Magura Frog´s kultig und glaube die seltenste Magura. Die roten Hügi´s sind ebenfalls limitiert. Und die Gabel is zwar nur ne jett, aber kultig und geil zu fahren...
würde mich sehr über meinungen freuen...
mfg greg


----------



## greg130287 (27. August 2008)

Hier noch mal alle bilder zum gleich anschauen, hat beim ersten mal nich so geklappt:





























sry, dat ik dat so zupappe...  hoffe nich schlimm...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/2/8/9/0/2/_/large/hawk_4.JPG


----------



## greg130287 (27. August 2008)

Wenn ihr auf die Bilder klickert, seht ihr se noch ma in groß


----------



## Crazy Creek (17. September 2008)

der rahmen hat ja eine sehr seltene form


----------



## jmr-biking (18. September 2008)

Der Rahmen sieht nicht nur seltsam aus, ich finde ihn auch ziemlich bescheiden. :kotz:Um es mal so auszudrücken.
Hat sowas baumarktmäßiges.


----------



## Crazy Creek (18. September 2008)

heute bauen die klappräder ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfohlenrolle (1. Oktober 2008)

_back to topic:_

...eins mit schussloch am unterrohr


----------



## Farodin (2. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein Bild von meiner bereits Ende Juni aufgebauten Gammelbike-Racemaschine.
Sie wird wohl hauptsächlich in der Pfalz eingesetzt werden,aber ist auch ab und an im Rheinlande unterwegs.


----------



## FleetCaN (30. Oktober 2008)

Eg. nur zum Downhillen und Dirten [Freeriden, manchmal], aber meine täglichen 5 km fahre ich auch auf dem Ding =)


----------



## acardipane (7. November 2008)




----------



## thto (8. November 2008)




----------



## acardipane (9. November 2008)

@thto
schönes bike
ist es ein torque fr ?


----------



## thto (9. November 2008)

danke, canyon am 7.0 SE... 

torque fr9


----------



## Kickengachi (9. November 2008)

Hier ist mein schickes, neues Bike (habs erst seit Oktober 08)


----------

